# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Diy CNC router SẮT VÀ GỖ, CHI PHÍ . GIA CÔNG,vàTUỔI THỌ

## thucongmynghe79

Chào cả nhà, đúng với tinh thần con nhà Diy lai căn gỗ và thép, em trình làng một em router 1216 ,
chủ đạo là thay thế sắt .giúp một phần nào giải quyết vấn đề tiền nong,sau cũng tìm hiểu đi sâu vào độ cứng vững ,nếu kết hợp hoàn hảo và chính xác em dám cá các bác con máy các bác làm bằng nhôm,sắt,ko hơn nổi con máy em đang chuẩn bị làm,còn nếu muốn nặng vạn tấn bất di thì chuyện ko có gì khó,vấn đề lớn nhất là giá chỉ một nữa so cùng kích thước ( phần điện,ray,v,v ngang nhau )
em tính toán làm bằng gỗ cũng bởi lẻ nhiều nguyên nhân
thứ nhất máy phay giường cở lớn rất hiếm chổ đầu tư,( bó tay khi lên khung sắt lớn ) hai là nguồn gỗ tạp lai bao la giá mềm như cho, ba là độ chịu đựng tằm 10 năm chả có gì lo lắng, 4 là kip theo thời đại mà ko tốn quá nhiều tiền,đó là những cái ưu điểm của gỗ,và bất cứ bác nào làm nghành gỗ đều có thể xơi được một em nhẹ nhàng tầm trung.hic,( ko biết em có nói quá không  chứ em khoái thằng wooddeca.gare.com quá xá,máy móc thiết bị phục vụ nghành gỗ 80% bằng gỗ, cả luôn em hút bụi .sặc.đáng nể,
còn khó là cho những ae đại cao thủ chuyên làm máy bằng sắt thép,thì em hok dám đụng vào, 
nói chung em cũng muốn làm một phát post lên từng phần cho các newbe như em cùng nhau làm,hiện tại máy móc để làm được con này ko quá nặng nề như các bác cơ khí trên đây...rất đơn giản, chủ yếu thiết kế sau cho logic phù hợp là ok,( cái này em nói được mà làm hổng được )
con máy này em chạy servo lai bích 86, các bác chém mạnh vào để em còn nâng cao tay nghề,he he, 

do em làm biếng vẻ những chổ bắt bas để liên kết có khác chút đỉnh thực tế, thực tế nhìn có vẻ ngầu hơn các bác ạ

----------


## linhdt1121

ngon rồi đấy a,e cũng thích cái cha wooddeca gì gì mà bác nói,công nhận cha này làm hay thật
nhưngc chỗ bắt vuông góc a cho thêm gân tăng cứng vào nhé,mặt bàn thì cuối mấy chỗ kẹp vam a phải khoan to ta thì mới đưa vam xuống đc chứ

----------


## ít nói

Woodenca. Là đẳng cấp quốc tế.bậc thầy về sử dụng gôc. Hơn nữa vùng trời tây nhiệt đôn ít thay đổi, chất lượng gỗ cũng dạng thượng thừa tiêu chuẩn E0 ở vn khó kiếm.
Vẫn cố sử dụng pác nên chọn gỗ ít cong vênh.

----------


## nhatson

em thì vote cho nhôm định hình

----------

minhtriet, phuchd, writewin

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Woodenca. Là đẳng cấp quốc tế.bậc thầy về sử dụng gôc. Hơn nữa vùng trời tây nhiệt đôn ít thay đổi, chất lượng gỗ cũng dạng thượng thừa tiêu chuẩn E0 ở vn khó kiếm.
> Vẫn cố sử dụng pác nên chọn gỗ ít cong vênh.





> ngon rồi đấy a,e cũng thích cái cha wooddeca gì gì mà bác nói,công nhận cha này làm hay thật
> nhưngc chỗ bắt vuông góc a cho thêm gân tăng cứng vào nhé,mặt bàn thì cuối mấy chỗ kẹp vam a phải khoan to ta thì mới đưa vam xuống đc chứ


thank ae, bác itnoi nói quá , em đây hiện đang xuất hàng cho bọn nó toàn cao su sấy áp lực ,bác ko theo dõi bọn nó làm đấy thôi, MDF với thông thôi, có những chổ chịu mài mòn thì Sam hoặc óc khỉ là cũng, cũng như mình, gỗ tràm núi kèm theo căm xe,còn chổ bắt lock,bắt ray Y thì sắt đã phay chuẩn,nói túm lại ko tới 10 triệu cho em.(ko tính công sá )các bác làm mini thì nhôm là vô địch, nhanh , lẹ,chuẩn là tiêu chí của ae cơ khí, còn bọn em cốt có máy phá phách, sao cũng thể hiện tí mùi DIY.ke lke
còn độ cứng vững đây các bác

----------

nhatson

----------


## linhdt1121

lỗ có cái ngược điểm là chạy lâu cái lỗ bắt ốc sẽ rộng ra,rơ
a khắc phục đc nó thì quá ok,còn độ cứng vững như trên thì e tin nó còn hơn 1 vài máy khung thép mà làm ẩu của mấy bác
p/s:nhà trồng đc có khác,nhiều gỗ thế,mà PM cho e cái số tài khoản đi,e chuyển tiền cái vitme cho,nếu bác kia chưa lấy e lấy hết nhé

----------


## linhdt1121

ah quên,hỏi ngu tí.cái phần thừa đầu máy làm gì đấy a,làm đẹp thì dẹp cho lẹ a ah

----------


## Tien Manh

> ah quên,hỏi ngu tí.cái phần thừa đầu máy làm gì đấy a,làm đẹp thì dẹp cho lẹ a ah


Chỗ đó chắc để phần điện. Nhìn để thủng 1 lỗ kia để lắp mặt

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Chỗ đó chắc để phần điện. Nhìn để thủng 1 lỗ kia để lắp mặt


chính xác là dẹp cái đó, bí mật giờ chót, ke ke, đang sấy gỗ áp lực cao,sẽ up cho các bác phang,nếu kết cấu cái tủ điện vào chung thân máy e rằng ko ổn,mất thẩm mỹ, độ rền của spinld gây lỏng các jac cắm hay gì gì đấy em chưa có kết luận, em chỉ cố chọc các bác ngứa miệng thôi,đang binh cái tủ điện kèm màn hình cho pờ rồ tí,hic, nên làm cái tủ có bánh xe dể dàng di chuyển...
đúng như bác linh nói, gổ lâu ngày bị lõng nơi chổ gá bulon, nhưng thời đại này keo eproxy rẻ ko ngờ, đã giải quyết được chuyện đó, và khi bắt bulong hay vít gỗ luôn luôn cho theo một miếng canh nền, cái này giá quá rẻ , tự làm được,khi gia công kết cấu gổ quan trọng nhất là mực phải chính xác và khớp 99%,cái này em có thể đảm bảo, hy vọng sau con máy này có nhiều bác newbe nhảy vào chơi...cần nguyên liệu gì cứ alo em chỉ chổ mua,hoặc chia lại,em chỉ thua một thứ mà việt nam ko biết có ở đâu bán không ,:sơmi cho gổ, loại sơmi này ren ngoài thưa và cao, còn ren trong thì tiêu chuẩn Vn, và quan trọng nhất là có độ dài , khi cần bao nhiêu chỉ cắt bấy nhiêu vặn vào lỗ đã khoan, bôi chút keo eproxy là tuyệt vời,các bác biết đâu bán chỉ em với, hậu tạ bia he...

----------


## linhdt1121

e tinh thần là vẫn ủng hộ new chơi với gỗ trước,sau đó thủ cao hơn tí thì lên nhôm vs sắt.
anh làm vậy là quá ok rồi,thôi đồng bộ anh làm tủ điện bằng gỗ luôn đi,cái miếng mặt bắt linh kiện bên trong thì làm tấm thép còn có chỗ bắt tiếp địa
mà phải là 99,99% chứ sao lại có 99% thôi a.
anh có ảnh hay gì ko,đưa thương gia bên trên đấy,VN ko có thì ta ship về.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## ngocpham

> chính xác là dẹp cái đó, bí mật giờ chót, ke ke, đang sấy gỗ áp lực cao,sẽ up cho các bác phang,nếu kết cấu cái tủ điện vào chung thân máy e rằng ko ổn,mất thẩm mỹ, độ rền của spinld gây lỏng các jac cắm hay gì gì đấy em chưa có kết luận, em chỉ cố chọc các bác ngứa miệng thôi,đang binh cái tủ điện kèm màn hình cho pờ rồ tí,hic, nên làm cái tủ có bánh xe dể dàng di chuyển...
> đúng như bác linh nói, gổ lâu ngày bị lõng nơi chổ gá bulon, nhưng thời đại này keo eproxy rẻ ko ngờ, đã giải quyết được chuyện đó, và khi bắt bulong hay vít gỗ luôn luôn cho theo một miếng canh nền, cái này giá quá rẻ , tự làm được,khi gia công kết cấu gổ quan trọng nhất là mực phải chính xác và khớp 99%,cái này em có thể đảm bảo, hy vọng sau con máy này có nhiều bác newbe nhảy vào chơi...cần nguyên liệu gì cứ alo em chỉ chổ mua,hoặc chia lại,em chỉ thua một thứ mà việt nam ko biết có ở đâu bán không ,:sơmi cho gổ, loại sơmi này ren ngoài thưa và cao, còn ren trong thì tiêu chuẩn Vn, và quan trọng nhất là có độ dài , khi cần bao nhiêu chỉ cắt bấy nhiêu vặn vào lỗ đã khoan, bôi chút keo eproxy là tuyệt vời,các bác biết đâu bán chỉ em với, hậu tạ bia he...


Loại Sỏmi này em chỉ thấy loại có độ dài theo chuẩn sẵn, chuyên dùng trong ngành gỗ.
(Hôm trước làm bàn gá cho con CNC Router = MDF full 2m4x1m2 có dùng loại này)

Bác thích uống bia thì qua em  :Wink:

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## ahdvip

anh để cái màn hình đó có khi bụi nó lấp luôn  :Wink:  . Với lại cũng vướng víu cho việc thao tác trên bàn máy, Hướng đưa phôi thuận tiện nhất theo em nghĩ là đẩy dọc theo thân máy, nếu làm như anh thấy dễ va chạm vào màn hình lắm đó.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Loại Sỏmi này em chỉ thấy loại có độ dài theo chuẩn sẵn, chuyên dùng trong ngành gỗ.
> (Hôm trước làm bàn gá cho con CNC Router = MDF full 2m4x1m2 có dùng loại này)
> 
> Bác thích uống bia thì qua em


em có biết uống bia đâu, chút chút thôi,còn cái , đó là con sơmi cấy vào chổ liên kết để bắt bulong ,ko biết Tạ uyên có ko nữa cũng tìm được cty cung cấp nhưng họ bán số lượng lớn...hic.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

Tạ uyên thì khó có , ra chợ kim biên chắc có , còn chợ Dân Sinh thì đã thấy rồi, chắc chắn có bán . Khi đi mua nhớ đem theo mẫu chứ diễn tả thì anh em không thèm suy nghĩ đâu , tìm con mẫu thì chịu khó phá cái bàn hay cái ghế cái giường thì có hehehe

----------


## ngocpham

Loại này dưới chỗ mình có cửa hàng bán các phụ kiện ngành gỗ, có đủ các kích cỡ & qui cách.
Bulong bác dùng loại (M) nào?
Nếu đi SG ko tìm ra nơi bán thì về ĐN nhé

Vote cho bác thành công với kết cấu này nhé.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## diy1102

> em có biết uống bia đâu, chút chút thôi,còn cái , đó là con sơmi cấy vào chổ liên kết để bắt bulong ,ko biết Tạ uyên có ko nữa cũng tìm được cty cung cấp nhưng họ bán số lượng lớn...hic.


Oài loại này em tưởng nó phổ biến chứ.



> Tạ uyên thì khó có , ra chợ kim biên chắc có , còn chợ Dân Sinh thì đã thấy rồi, chắc chắn có bán . Khi đi mua nhớ đem theo mẫu chứ diễn tả thì anh em không thèm suy nghĩ đâu , tìm con mẫu thì chịu khó phá cái bàn hay cái ghế cái giường thì có hehehe


Hình như gọi là ốc cấy là họ hiểu ạ.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nếu mà tìm ra mấy con này thì em hứa các bác con máy em kinh tế và mỹ thuật gấp đôi không có, vì nó giải quyết được vấn đề mẫu mã cũng như không bị rơ hay co giản trong điều kiện thời tiết Hoàng Sa

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> anh để cái màn hình đó có khi bụi nó lấp luôn  . Với lại cũng vướng víu cho việc thao tác trên bàn máy, Hướng đưa phôi thuận tiện nhất theo em nghĩ là đẩy dọc theo thân máy, nếu làm như anh thấy dễ va chạm vào màn hình lắm đó.


chọc chơi thui bác ạ, đâu có cái tủ ngay đó đâu, nhìn vô duyên lắm, em binh cái tủ hình chử S của việt nam rồi...thank




> Oài loại này em tưởng nó phổ biến chứ.


không đâu bác,nó chuyên dụng cho sản xuất nghành gỗ công nghiệp thôi, bên ngoài ít ai sử dụng, nhưng công năng của nó thì khỏi bàn cải,thấy tụi nước ngoài toàn sử dụng cái đó để làm máy bằng gỗ tuyệt vời.

----------


## diy1102

> c
> 
> 
> không đâu bác,nó chuyên dụng cho sản xuất nghành gỗ công nghiệp thôi, bên ngoài ít ai sử dụng, nhưng công năng của nó thì khỏi bàn cải,thấy tụi nước ngoài toàn sử dụng cái đó để làm máy bằng gỗ tuyệt vời.


Hi hi chỗ em mua lẻ cũng có mà.
Trước em hay chuyển văn phòng,... nên cũng hay dùng món này.

----------


## ahdvip

> em có biết uống bia đâu, chút chút thôi,còn cái , đó là con sơmi cấy vào chổ liên kết để bắt bulong ,ko biết Tạ uyên có ko nữa cũng tìm được cty cung cấp nhưng họ bán số lượng lớn...hic.


Con ốc này lúc trước thấy ông anh có xài, để alo hỏi ổng thử xem sao

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## Nguyễn Toàn

Loại này em mua trên Đê La Thành - Hà Nội, sẵn lắm. Tiếc là bác lại không ở Hà Nội.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

các bác có thấy loại tán như thế này ko, em ở miền nam, nếu ngoài bắc nhờ các bác mua hộ em mang ơn,

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bác mua hộ em nhé, thường thì hay sài 6m,8m,10, nếu có loại tán như trên hình luôn thì em mua mỗi loại 100 con

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Thấy bọn tây nó làm máy bằng gỗ kích thước 1325 luôn đẹp vãi mà chắc chắn khỏi chê. Ngóng sản phẩm độc của bác. Con ốc bác kiếm có phải xiết vào bằng lục giác, vặn nối bằng ốc thường không? Nếu đúng thì em đã làm lúc trước con máy gỗ, chỗ em bán đầy.


bác ở sài gòn hay miền bắc, nếu sài gòn bác chỉ em nhé,

----------


## thucongmynghe79

để mai lên Hố Nai hoặc Dân Sinh tìm thử, hy vọng có để giải quyết được vấn để gổ chạy lâu ngày bị lõng và mòn chổ bulong

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Em ở Đà Nẵng khỉ ho cò gáy kiếm còn được. Nếu bác tìm ko ra thì em mua ủng hộ bác luôn, bác cứ đưa địa chỉ em gủi cho


thank bác nhiều nhiều,bác ở Đà Nẳng là cùng quê nội em đấy,bác tìm xem có không giúp em phát, cũng tùy nơi bác à, chổ xài nhiều họ nhập, chổ em ăn chơi ko nên mấy thứ này họ ko biết...hic...

----------


## anhcos

> em có biết uống bia đâu, chút chút thôi,còn cái , đó là con sơmi cấy vào chổ liên kết để bắt bulong ,ko biết Tạ uyên có ko nữa cũng tìm được cty cung cấp nhưng họ bán số lượng lớn...hic.Đính kèm 3584Đính kèm 3583


Ốc này ngay chợ Kim biên, con đường phía sau bưu điện Chợ lớn ấy, hướng đi từ bưu điện đến chợ, khoảng hơn 100m, bên tay phải có 1 tiệm nho nhỏ họ chịu bán lẻ, mình chỉ mua 30 con mà họ cũng bán.

----------

Diy1979

----------


## Diy1979

> Ốc này ngay chợ Kim biên, con đường phía sau bưu điện Chợ lớn ấy, hướng đi từ bưu điện đến chợ, khoảng hơn 100m, bên tay phải có 1 tiệm nho nhỏ họ chịu bán lẻ, mình chỉ mua 30 con mà họ cũng bán.


 lão Nguyên chết đuối vớ được phao, con máy này lão làm gì mà kỉ từng con tán thế, bó tay, máu Diy của lão gúm thực

----------


## jimmyli

@blueocean: óc ren gỗ loại tán anh mua ở đâu vậy em đi mua chỉ có loại sài lục giác xoáy vào gỗ thôi à loại đó sài chơi thì ok chứ xoáy nó không đồng tâm, anh biết chỗ bán loại tán vào đó cho em cái địa chỉ với nhá

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nếu mai mình mua có chia bạn sài

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em mới dạo chợ lum được một số thứ giá tốt

Kick X 1200 USA đầy đủ chỉ lắp moter là ok. ( gắn thêm Z )
bộ Y dài 3m, chia lại cho DIY1979 1 cây, còn một cây chặt làm 2 được hành trình 1,4 ( sai kích thước ý định ban đầu )thanh răn và trượt THK 25
một step 3phase như hình tình trạn keng xà beng, bác nào có nhã hứng hoặc có Driver cho em này báo em cái giá và cho em cái thông số của em nó, loại này đã qua hộp số và có encoder
và cái bộ này em chả biết là cái gì, bác nào biết cho em it thông tin

----------


## thucongmynghe79

5IK60GU-SMF2

MOTOR AC 3 GIAI ĐOẠN OUTPUT 60W
con nay chạy máy nào các bác

----------


## thucongmynghe79

tình hình định làm em gỗ, giờ thu nhặt toàn kick không, cám dỗ quá các bác ạ,chắc lên khung sắt luôn quá hè,nhưng không biết nên thế nào, bán thì tiếc, để lại thì ráp chung với gỗ mất giá em nó hết..hic,

----------


## nhatson

cây màu đen i chang 2 cây của em, chỗ Mr Quẹo dương bá trạc phải ko ah?

b.r

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ko phải bác ạ. mình mua lại của một đồng chí ở Thủ Đức,
à bác Nhatson có biết con moter đó không vậy

----------


## nhatson

motor này ah?
motor 3 pha binh thường thôi ah, ko kỹ tính thì mắc K3 mà dùng thôi ah

----------


## thucongmynghe79

có bác nào có ray trượt THK 20 chạy Lock Y4Q12 không, tầm 1,5m báo giá em cái, hic, bọn nước ngoài nó sài trượt nối, nhìn đau đầu ghê,giờ bên kia chả lẽ em nói lại nó vần hụt, con máy củ chắc bọn nó sài hành trình 2600 nên trượt nối thế,
bác Nhatson có ý kiến gì cho em không, dùng bánh răng qua hộp số, cái thằng step 2phase của em ko biết chạy được ko nữa,

----------


## thucongmynghe79

up lên chỉ mong bác nhatson ghé qua cho ý kiến ,hôm qua về tối quá ko ghé bác chơi được, mai đi tiếp chuyến nữa, bác cho ghé nhà chơi tí nhé

----------


## nhatson

> có bác nào có ray trượt THK 20 chạy Lock Y4Q12 không, tầm 1,5m báo giá em cái, hic, bọn nước ngoài nó sài trượt nối, nhìn đau đầu ghê,giờ bên kia chả lẽ em nói lại nó vần hụt, con máy củ chắc bọn nó sài hành trình 2600 nên trượt nối thế,
> bác Nhatson có ý kiến gì cho em không, dùng bánh răng qua hộp số, cái thằng step 2phase của em ko biết chạy được ko nữa,


hộp số thì hơi căng vì kiếm hộp số ko rơ thì khó, tốt nhất là dùng belt 1/5 hoặc 1/6 là đẹp ah

trượt nói cũng okies, ko có vấn đề lớn đâu ah
em nghĩ lúc người ta làm máy, ko có htời gian chờ oder cây dài , nên ghép 2 cây cho nhanh

b.r

----------


## nhatson

mua đồ kiều này, xem ra dự án máy body gỗ lung lay rồi nhẩy

b.r

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ý bác nói là em tìm bộ hộp số bước 5 hoặc 6 à,hiệu Belt , bác có trang wed nào bán chỉ giúpmkhông biết ở sài gòn ae trong rum có bác nào giúp em độ cái nhông 20 răn phi 36 cốt 8m mkhông hĩ

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thì bởi thế, do một đồng chí kia khuyên Y nên chơi thanh răn, vit me e rằng bị run rẩy, híc, nó vẩn thế thôi, kẹp luôn hai cây nhôm vào bên hông luôn cho nó chắc

----------


## Nam CNC

Thôi đi cha , giảm tốc bánh đai dây đai tỉ lệ 1:5 đó .... thiệt là , nên học 1 số từ tiếng anh chuyên dụng cơ khí đi.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em định tháo ra lấy 2 cây nhôm 1,5 này để làm thêm 1 em 1400,2600,còn body gỗ vẫn giữ lập trường bác ạ, tại thấy sẳn đồ nên hốt luôn,

----------


## thucongmynghe79

rồi Bác Nam lên rồi, hic, em đâu có biết cơ khí đâu bác, hic,thì em hiểu là giảm tốc mừ bác,thì em mới hỏi là bước 5 đấy,

----------


## Nam CNC

Nói thiệt với bác thucongmynghe , bác nên làm 1 mô hình nhỏ cnc đầy đủ học hỏi đi, chưa gì bác phang thẳng vào cái máy lớn mà trong khi đó bác chưa có kinh nghiệm gì cả, em sợ giữa đường bác nản, mất thời gian và tốn nhiều tiền. Trên đây chuyên gia bàn phím là chủ yếu, đâu có ai đứng kế bên hướng dẫn cho bác đâu nhé

----------

anhcos

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Nói thiệt với bác thucongmynghe , bác nên làm 1 mô hình nhỏ cnc đầy đủ học hỏi đi, chưa gì bác phang thẳng vào cái máy lớn mà trong khi đó bác chưa có kinh nghiệm gì cả, em sợ giữa đường bác nản, mất thời gian và tốn nhiều tiền. Trên đây chuyên gia bàn phím là chủ yếu, đâu có ai đứng kế bên hướng dẫn cho bác đâu nhé


vâng cảm ơn bác Nam khuyên, em làm nhỏ mừ, hình thức thấy vậy chứ 6090 à bác, còn em này em đang góp nhặt kinh nghiệm,
à từ Belt = dây đai  xin thông cảm cho em dốt..hic

----------


## nhatson

> Nói thiệt với bác thucongmynghe , bác nên làm 1 mô hình nhỏ cnc đầy đủ học hỏi đi, chưa gì bác phang thẳng vào cái máy lớn mà trong khi đó bác chưa có kinh nghiệm gì cả, em sợ giữa đường bác nản, mất thời gian và tốn nhiều tiền. Trên đây chuyên gia bàn phím là chủ yếu, đâu có ai đứng kế bên hướng dẫn cho bác đâu nhé


ko sao đâu anh Nam, có học phí mới ghi nhớ bài tốt được, mấy cho  học phí cao , ko hẳn dạy hơn người, mà do xót học phí nên phải học cho tốt

làm cơ khí cẩn thận tay chân chút là dược

b.r

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cuối cùng bác Nhatson hiểu người hiểu ta nhất, 
em định cho trục Y chay bánh răng qua cốt láp tỉ số truyền 1/5 bác thấy thế nào,láp 25, moter một bên cùng loại XZ,
còn không thì tim cây vitme 2010 hành trình 1600 bác thấy nó có võng không,

----------


## diy1102

> cuối cùng bác Nhatson hiểu người hiểu ta nhất, 
> em định cho trục Y chay bánh răng qua cốt láp tỉ số truyền 1/5 bác thấy thế nào,láp 25, moter một bên cùng loại XZ,
> còn không thì tim cây vitme 2010 hành trình 1600 bác thấy nó có võng không,


Thanh răng thì người ta thường chạy qua tỷ lệ truyền là 1/5, nhưng k biết bước răng và răng của bác ra sao, chẳng giám phán bừa.
Máy X1200 chạy một răng một bên em nghĩ k được ổn cho lắm, trừ khi thiết kế thật pro.
Y1600 mà chạy vitme 2010 thì vẫn chạy được, nhưng như em đã nói (nên xài 2510) còn xài 2010 thì anh cứ chạy đi rồi sẽ biết ạ.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

X đâu có chạy Thanh răn đâu K,mình nói trục Y cơ mà,à vitme 2510 thì quá tốt rồi.

----------


## diy1102

> X đâu có chạy Thanh răn đâu K,mình nói trục Y cơ mà,à vitme 2510 thì quá tốt rồi.


Uhm thì em nói trục Y mà. Ý là em nói máy của anh trục X hành trình 1200 mà chạy thanh răng cho trục Y ở một bên ạ.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ah, nếu trục X hành trình 1200 thì Y không nên chạy thanh răn à, sao có người bảo máy càng lớn buộc phải sai thanh răn nhỉ,
con nếu chạy hai step thường hai bên có chịu được không,tep 60.hộp số tự Diy tỉ số 1/5 ok chứ

----------


## diy1102

> ah, nếu trục X hành trình 1200 thì Y không nên chạy thanh răn à, sao có người bảo máy càng lớn buộc phải sai thanh răn nhỉ,
> con nếu chạy hai step thường hai bên có chịu được không,tep 60.hộp số tự Diy tỉ số 1/5 ok chứ


Không phải là hình trình X1200 không chạy được thanh răng cho trục Y ạ. Mà với hình trình X nhỏ thì ta có thể dùng Vitme hoặc thănh răng (lệch) ở một bên của máy. Còn máy có hành trình X lớn thì không nên dùng một bên mà nên dùng ở giữa hoặc cả 2 bên ạ.
Step 60 của bác N.m bao nhiểu? tậm 3N.m đổ nên chắc ok.
Đó là ý nghĩ của em ạ.
Ps: Máy chạy gỗ nếu Step N.m thấp bác có thể tăng tỷ số truyền nên cho khỏe, vì trục Y máy gỗ em thấy nhiều bác chạy Vitme có bước 5 thôi. Máy chạy gỗ quan trọng tốc độ X, Z nhất.

----------


## nhatson

> ah, nếu trục X hành trình 1200 thì Y không nên chạy thanh răn à, sao có người bảo máy càng lớn buộc phải sai thanh răn nhỉ,
> con nếu chạy hai step thường hai bên có chịu được không,tep 60.hộp số tự Diy tỉ số 1/5 ok chứ


nếu chiều dài 3m  , vit me bi dkính phải lớn, nếu ko nó sẽ bị võng
thanh răng sẽ ko bị hiện tượng này

chưa kể nếu dùng vít me, mà máy khổ lớn , vít me đặt giữa, nếu lực tác động đầu máy >> thân máy bị vặn >> vặn vít  me
thanh răng là giải pháp đơn giản hiệu quả

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

máy CNC wood working của homag, em thấy hay làm 1 bên, tiện cho việc gá phôi

----------


## nhatson

mấy chú homag em nhớ cũng dùng thanh răng/ bánh răng

----------


## nhatson

nhân công đát đỏ, người ta nghĩ ra nhiều thứ ngộ ngộ

----------


## diy1102

> máy CNC wood working của homag, em thấy hay làm 1 bên, tiện cho việc gá phôi


Kết cấu của người ta pro mà anh Linh.

----------


## nhatson

yeah, thân máy thằng này làm gấu lắm ah, mà hình như dạo này body làm ở china rồi ah

----------


## thucongmynghe79

máy thằng này làm có sự đầu tư tầm cở chiến lược, mình ko thể mơ tới nỗi, chỉ mong làm được em nhỏ để kiếm cháo qua ngày thôi,kinh nhẩy
cuối cũng cho em biết vitme 2510 TBI đầy đủ gối đở BK-BF giá 4,3t hàng new có đắt ko các bác nhỉ.hic chắc chơi luôn cho lành nhỉ

----------


## diy1102

> máy thằng này làm có sự đầu tư tầm cở chiến lược, mình ko thể mơ tới nỗi, chỉ mong làm được em nhỏ để kiếm cháo qua ngày thôi,kinh nhẩy
> cuối cũng cho em biết vitme 2510 TBI đầy đủ gối đở BK-BF giá 4,3t hàng new có đắt ko các bác nhỉ.hic chắc chơi luôn cho lành nhỉ


Thì k dùng tib nữa, xài hàng tàu thường thội ạ. Thanh răng 2 bên cũng tầm 2,5tr roài + hộp số và 2 bộ driver, motor nữa cũng sêm sêm. Nhưng thanh răng 2 bên có cái lợi là đỡ bị vặn với kết cấu khung k pro lắm.

----------


## nhatson

> máy thằng này làm có sự đầu tư tầm cở chiến lược, mình ko thể mơ tới nỗi, chỉ mong làm được em nhỏ để kiếm cháo qua ngày thôi,kinh nhẩy
> cuối cũng cho em biết vitme 2510 TBI đầy đủ gối đở BK-BF giá 4,3t hàng new có đắt ko các bác nhỉ.hic chắc chơi luôn cho lành nhỉ


thật ra thì em thấy bác ko rõ ràng cho lăm
1. nữa là làm đề khẳng định bản thân > làm cái này thì ko wan tâm nhiều tới kinh phí
2. làm để kiếm cơm, vậy thì phai tối ưu> tối ưu nhanh nhất là copy mẫu

b.r

----------


## thucongmynghe79

vâng, bác nói đúng, bản thân em rất mê chế máy, có điều không yêu khoa học,khẳng định điều gì ở đây,em có làm được hay ko là nhờ các bác trên đây chỉ dẩn,em ko dấu dốt bác ạ, em nói thật, CNC đối với em hoàn toàn lạ, em chưa cầm tay hay vận hành nó bao giờ,nhưng em có niềm tin là em cố gắng sẽ làm được, cho nên hỏi lung tung tùng phèo đấy, cũng hy vọng các bác tận tình chỉ, cũng như bác Nam nói đấy, nên làm cí nhỏ học hỏi rồi làm cái lớn, đó chỉ đúng với mấy em nhỏ mới vào nghề chế cháo, còn mình hic, tự động em hỏng dám múa , chứ khí thủy lực các bác liệu em đấy,cho nên em bạo dạn làm hẳn con máy tầm trung,có gì mình sẽ đúc kết được kinh nghiệm quý báo, chứ làm con máy nhỏ, tất cả kết cấu và vận hành nó khác xa con máy lớn,đơn giản hơn nhiều,có thể bỏ qua những chi tiết không cần cho nó, nhưng máy lớn thì phải đủ, và chắc chắn,có điều vốn luyến ngoại ngữ em kém nên bác ấy phán câu mà em chẳng hề giận hay buồn, người ta quan tâm nên mới nói thế,và chốt hạ là sự quyết tâm cao độ em sẽ sớm trình làng con máy đầu tay cho các bác xem, hy vọng bác Linh ủng hộ và giúp đở em đi hết quảng đường ráp máy body gỗ nhé, rất biết ơn bác,thâm ý của em là muốn thể hiện cho các bác biết không cứ gì phải sắt nhôm cho nó nặng lo, còn đại gia thừa tiền thì khác, còn những người khao khát vươn lên như em thì khác,

----------


## nhatson

máy CNC có nhiều cụ trên này chém, nhưng em nhắc nhở cụ , đại đa sô bà con chưa diy trục X dài trên 1200mm , kể cả em,  thường là lụm đồ cũ về đựng nên các ý kiến mang tính chất tham khảo cao thôi ah, ko làm kim chỉ nam được

còn đồ thuỷ lực, đồ thuỵ điển bác nghịch chưa, thik thì em giới thiệu tham quan 1 vòng chỗ lắp ráp con này
bác ở gần, em qua nhờ vả mí vụ án sửa ben

----------


## thucongmynghe79

_[QUOTE=nhatson;15936]máy CNC có nhiều cụ trên này chém, nhưng em cảnh báo, đại đa sô trục X dài trên 1200mm , kể cả em,  thường là lụm đồ cũ về đựng nên các ý kiến mang tính chất tham khảo cao thôi ah, ko làm kim chỉ nam được

còn đồ thuỷ lực, đồ thuỵ điển bác nghịch chưa, thik thì em giới thiệu tham quan 1 vòng chỗ lắp ráp con này
bác ở gần có thể có nhờ vả mí vụ án sửa ben cũng nên_

thường thôi bác, em từng làm việc trong cảng Phú Mỹ, ba cái cẩu trục này có là gì,nhưng em ko thể hiện làm gì ở đây cả, em đã nói, biết cũng học, ko biết càng phải học, bởi vì kinh nghiệm và kỷ năng tiên quyết thành công,sau đó mới thành danh,mà cái cnc em làm có gì phức tạp đâu nhĩ, suy cho logic là nó phải đạt được 3 trục vuông góc 90, làm sao tránh được lực vặn khung khi gia tốc tốc độ cao, servo chẳn hạn,cho nên khó khăn trong cơ khí, nhiều khi em nói sai chuyên môn các bác chém mạnh vào nhé,

----------


## nhatson

[QUOTE=thucongmynghe79;15942]


> máy CNC có nhiều cụ trên này chém, nhưng em cảnh báo, đại đa sô trục X dài trên 1200mm , kể cả em,  thường là lụm đồ cũ về đựng nên các ý kiến mang tính chất tham khảo cao thôi ah, ko làm kim chỉ nam được
> 
> còn đồ thuỷ lực, đồ thuỵ điển bác nghịch chưa, thik thì em giới thiệu tham quan 1 vòng chỗ lắp ráp con này
> bác ở gần có thể có nhờ vả mí vụ án sửa ben cũng nên
> thường thôi bác, em từng làm việc trong cảng Phú Mỹ, ba cái cẩu trục này có là gì,nhưng em ko thể hiện làm gì ở đây cả, em đã nói, biết cũng học, ko biết càng phải học, bởi vì kinh nghiệm và kỷ năng tiên quyết thành công,sau đó mới thành danh,mà cái cnc em làm có gì phức tạp đâu nhĩ, suy cho logic là nó phải đạt được 3 trục vuông góc 90, làm sao tránh được lực vặn khung khi gia tốc tốc độ cao, servo chẳn hạn,cho nên khó khăn trong cơ khí, nhiều khi em nói sai chuyên môn các bác chém mạnh vào nhé,


trong phú mỹ có con hammar này ah? em ko nghe nói ta, thế kinh nghiệm cảng phú mỹ , cụ phán cho em con hammar này có dì dặc biệt ?
nó là cái romoc kèm cẩu , cẩu được 60 tấn em sure, nghe đồn là có thề lên 80 tấn. 
em cũng như bác, thấy chả có dì hay ho , cả nhưng thắc mắc là tại sao hãng chiếm 70% thị trường, phải có điểm đặc biệt, em đọc lịch sử mới phát hiện ra, ko biết kinh nghiệm trong nghề bác đoán được ko?

còn cnc, bác nói dúng , đơn giản mà, thật vuông góc, thật thẳng, ít vặn rất đơn giản
vấn đề là... tools để gia công  :Smile: , có tools hoặc đi nhờ vả được là 1 lợi thế lớn

b.r

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bác Linh ko hiểu ý em à, dù nó có hiện đại và mạnh cở nào thì khí thủy lực đã đạt được trình độ thượng thừa rồi, nó ko còn chế cháo gì nữa,và một khi đồ của nó thải ra chả có ai sài được cho mục đích gì, bơm nhớt lá, hay bơm nhông, hay bơm tuavit,bác có nghe qua bơm nhớt lò xo chưa, hành trình cảm biến,vận hành tự động , hay ben siêu trọng lựcv,v chả có gì mình chế nữa, các nhà khao học họ đã làm rồi, còn cnc nó ứng dụng nhiều quá, bao la quá, mà nhất là thiết thực cho nghành của em, nói thật bác, hiện tại nhà máy sản xuất gia công thủ công  của em 80% máy móc  khí nén do em làm ,nếu thích các bác ghé chơi em hầu cafe,hic

----------


## thucongmynghe79

đúng là công cụ để gia công rất quan trọng, nhưng trên đây được mấy ae như mình có máy móc để gia công,cân chỉnh, bởi thế em chuyển qua Diy gỗ và phương pháp gia công máy đơn giản mà hiệu quả, ko nhất thiết phải sắt mới được,em có một bác gởi tặng sò cấy gỗ, tán mấu, em sẽ làm bằng khả năng và trình hiểu biết về gỗ cho các bác xem, sau khi xong khung sườn em có cách thử độ vặn khung bằng đồng hồ cấp c3 cho các bác chém nhé

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> bác Linh ko hiểu ý em à, dù nó có hiện đại và mạnh cở nào thì khí thủy lực đã đạt được trình độ thượng thừa rồi, nó ko còn chế cháo gì nữa,và một khi đồ của nó thải ra chả có ai sài được cho mục đích gì, bơm nhớt lá, hay bơm nhông, hay bơm tuavit,bác có nghe qua bơm nhớt lò xo chưa, hành trình cảm biến,vận hành tự động , hay ben siêu trọng lựcv,v chả có gì mình chế nữa, các nhà khao học họ đã làm rồi, còn cnc nó ứng dụng nhiều quá, bao la quá, mà nhất là thiết thực cho nghành của em, nói thật bác, hiện tại nhà máy sản xuất gia công thủ công  của em 80% máy móc  khí nén do em làm ,nếu thích các bác ghé chơi em hầu cafe,hic


thanks cụ , đầu óc thư thả em sẽ hú cụ, giờ ôm dần xây cho xong đã
theo em cụ nên chốt máy cụ muốn> mua đồ mới 
mua đồ củ mất thời gian, + hay phát sinh nhiều ý tưởng khi gặp đồ ngon>> thay đổi kế hoạch >>> mất thêm thời gian

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> đúng là công cụ để gia công rất quan trọng, nhưng trên đây được mấy ae như mình có máy móc để gia công,cân chỉnh, bởi thế em chuyển qua Diy gỗ và phương pháp gia công máy đơn giản mà hiệu quả, ko nhất thiết phải sắt mới được,em có một bác gởi tặng sò cấy gỗ, tán mấu, em sẽ làm bằng khả năng và trình hiểu biết về gỗ cho các bác xem, sau khi xong khung sườn em có cách thử độ vặn khung bằng đồng hồ cấp c3 cho các bác chém nhé



em note giấy dán tường vụ này  :Smile: 
em sẽ đốc thúc thường xuyên

----------


## solero

> vâng, bác nói đúng, bản thân em rất mê chế máy, có điều không yêu khoa học,khẳng định điều gì ở đây,em có làm được hay ko là nhờ các bác trên đây chỉ dẩn,em ko dấu dốt bác ạ, em nói thật, CNC đối với em hoàn toàn lạ, em chưa cầm tay hay vận hành nó bao giờ,nhưng em có niềm tin là em cố gắng sẽ làm được, cho nên hỏi lung tung tùng phèo đấy, cũng hy vọng các bác tận tình chỉ, cũng như bác Nam nói đấy, nên làm cí nhỏ học hỏi rồi làm cái lớn, đó chỉ đúng với mấy em nhỏ mới vào nghề chế cháo, còn mình hic, tự động em hỏng dám múa , chứ khí thủy lực các bác liệu em đấy,cho nên em bạo dạn làm hẳn con máy tầm trung,có gì mình sẽ đúc kết được kinh nghiệm quý báo, chứ làm con máy nhỏ, tất cả kết cấu và vận hành nó khác xa con máy lớn,đơn giản hơn nhiều,có thể bỏ qua những chi tiết không cần cho nó, nhưng máy lớn thì phải đủ, và chắc chắn,có điều vốn luyến ngoại ngữ em kém nên bác ấy phán câu mà em chẳng hề giận hay buồn, người ta quan tâm nên mới nói thế,và chốt hạ là sự quyết tâm cao độ em sẽ sớm trình làng con máy đầu tay cho các bác xem, hy vọng bác Linh ủng hộ và giúp đở em đi hết quảng đường ráp máy body gỗ nhé, rất biết ơn bác,thâm ý của em là muốn thể hiện cho các bác biết không cứ gì phải sắt nhôm cho nó nặng lo, còn đại gia thừa tiền thì khác, còn những người khao khát vươn lên như em thì khác,


Đọc bài của cụ không ngắt dòng ngộp thở muốn chết.

Em cũng như các cụ đến với CNC từ Zero nhưng nhờ có các cụ ấy trên này dạy bảo nên cũng có chút kiến thức mòn. Cụ cứ quyết tâm học hỏi là sẽ thu thập được nhiều thứ cụ ạ.

----------


## solero

Thêm vài diveo làm động lực cho bác: Máy CNC làm bằng gỗ vẫn có thể phay nhôm.



Bác nào làm gỗ kiếm được mấy con ốc này thì sản phẩm đẹp phải biết:

----------

Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hết 40 củ rồi mà linh kiện chưa đâu ra đâu, còn phải mua nhiều, mua nhiều nữa may ra con máy này mới xong, hic, tiền học phí tăng vù vù mà bù lại sự khoái chí.. ke ke, thak các bác,

----------


## Diy1979

cái ông này lắm chiêu trò, sao cái vụ spinld lâu vậy anh Nguyên, có hay ko vậy, để biết mà còn đặt hàng chứ,
máy móc gỗ gì đấy làm xong chưa, hôm giờ bận đi LH nên ko có ở nhà...mai cafe nhé, tui có thằng em ở bến xe Giáp Bát Hà nội cũng khá lắm, nó chuyên về hàng  nông sản chuyên đi hàng bên kia, nó nói muốn mua gì gởi nó mua cho , giá rẻ lắm, kèm xe hàng khỏi lo tiền ship.hổm rày bận quá lu bu quên báo anh.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cũng chưa biết Hải à,tình hình ko khả quan cho lắm, mình cũng có thằng em lấy vợ ở Hải Dương,đang làmở làng Đồng Kỵ,định bảo nó sang Hoàng Mai một chuyến, sẳn ghé qua Giáp Bát lấy vítme,ray trượt luôn, hổm rày có kèo ở Long Hải à, nhớ lấy mực về rai rai nhé.tháng tới có việc đi Hà Nội đây, có đi thăm bà của Hải ko thì tháp tùng đi luôn nhể, mình thì đi 3 chổ , Huế, Nam Định, và Hà nội, 10 ngày đi về

----------


## writewin

đã ra huế thì sao ko ghé đà nẵng nhỉ ^^

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hân hạnh được bác mời, nếu vòng về em ghé các bác Đà Nẳng,núi thành,cái này đi công tác bác ạ,có lịch rồi,em còn nợ một bác Đà Nẳng đã gởi sò cấy cho em,

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cuối cùng đã tìm được sò cấy của bác Hải Đà Nẵng ủng hộ, gởi tặng ,đã thúc đấy máu Diy gỗ của em cao trào, híc, lúc trước làm nguyên con máy cưa lọng bánh đà 60 mà chả tìm được,đến nay em nó sừng sửng thách thức thời gian, tiếc rằng để ở Đồng Tháp ko chộp ảnh cho các bác chém.loại máy này làm không đạt thì lưỡi cưa bung ngay vào mặt,
bây giờ em bắt tay vào làm, hy vọng sau khi con máy này thành công sẽ góp chút công sức cho các bác newbe có điều kiện tiếp cận,rất cảm ơn bác Hải nhiều

----------


## thucongmynghe79

chào các bác, em đau đầu chổ hộp số giảm tốc tỉ lệ 1/5.hôm nọ có nghe một bác cắt dây cho bác nào đấy ko lấy, tim mãi ko ra đường link.
trên 4Rum có bác nào nhận cắt dây ko, em cần 2 bộ hộp số cho máy gỗ của em, hay bác nào có bán cho em xin giá và inbox em nhé

----------


## diy1102

Mua một bộ 1,5tr ạ. Cắt mà k tôi cái răng tiếp xúc với thanh răng thì k ổn. 
Ps: mà cắt như nào thì bác cứ đưa bản vẽ lên cho ae chém, kiểu gì cũng có ae cắt.

----------


## ít nói

> cuối cùng đã tìm được sò cấy của bác Hải Đà Nẵng ủng hộ, gởi tặng ,đã thúc đấy máu Diy gỗ của em cao trào, híc, lúc trước làm nguyên con máy cưa lọng bánh đà 60 mà chả tìm được,đến nay em nó sừng sửng thách thức thời gian, tiếc rằng để ở Đồng Tháp ko chộp ảnh cho các bác chém.loại máy này làm không đạt thì lưỡi cưa bung ngay vào mặt,
> bây giờ em bắt tay vào làm, hy vọng sau khi con máy này thành công sẽ góp chút công sức cho các bác newbe có điều kiện tiếp cận,rất cảm ơn bác Hải nhiều
> Đính kèm 3679


xin chúc mừng pác yê yê. sớm nhìn thấy wooden cnc. ngả mũ bái phục

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Mua một bộ 1,5tr ạ. Cắt mà k tôi cái răng tiếp xúc với thanh răng thì k ổn. 
> Ps: mà cắt như nào thì bác cứ đưa bản vẽ lên cho ae chém, kiểu gì cũng có ae cắt.


ko phải cắt nhông răn chú ạ, cắt bánh răn dây đai ấy, xong về mình tự Diy phần hộp ngoài bằng sắt 6li.,mình cũng chưa thấy qua cái hộp số bánh răn bao giờ,nên mình vẻ theo hiểu biết của mình thôi, để mai ra ngoài ông chú nhờ ổng làm dùm
Kiên có sài qua hay biết về cái biến tần FVR_G5 này ko, hàng củ của hãng fuji nhật
( mạng nặng vãi, up mãi chả lên )

----------


## diy1102

Biến tần thì em k biết. Hộp số dây dai, để anh dùng thanh răng thay chi vitme đúng k ạ? Nếu dúng thì nó pải có một bánh răng để kết nối với thanh răng. Cái bánh răng này pải đc tôi thì mới ngon.
Nếu anh cắt loại 3M thì trong diễn đàn mình có topic bác CKD chia sẻ file dxf rồi đó ạ.

----------


## diy1102

Link đây ạ:http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/50...ng-cho-day-dai

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ùm đúng rồi, mình có sẳn 2 thanh răn THK 1,5m nhưng chỉ có 1 bánh răn 20 răn,định mua hai hộp số 1/5 có sẳn 2 bánh răn như ảnh của cnc24h đang bán 1,5 tr bộ

----------


## diy1102

Cái bánh răng đó là để tiếp xúc với thanh răng luôn pải k anh. Vậy anh cắt dây các bánh răng còn lại rồi mua mấy vòng bi, dây đai DIY luôn cái vỏ hộp số bằng gỗ cho đỉnh ạ.

----------


## linhdt1121

bác phải mua đc cái bánh răng để chạy trên thanh răng,cái này e nghĩ phải mua,chứ mình tôi rồi đem cắt cũng đc nhưng nó sẽ đắt hơn mua.
còn cái bánh răng để lắp dây đai thì bác ko cắt đc thì e cắt rồi gửi cho bác,e cắt rẻ bèo ah.
bác cứ chơi 3M rôi bảo bác 1102 gửi kèm cho cái dây đai,bác này nhiều lắm,hehehehehehe

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Uhm hôm trước có khi họ tính sai xèng cho chú thì sao? Mà chú có lấy dây đai nữa k? A mới săn đc quả dây đai lõi thép, 3M bản rộng 4cm dài 6m, hích cái tải máy gỗ có khi vẫn ok.
Mai cắt cho anh mấy cái nhé.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

vậy quá tốt, chính xác là mình Diy bằng gổ luôn, gỗ cămxe miền đông không thua gì thép nhé,chỉ cần bộ bánh răn dây đai thui, chú Kiên gởi mình hai cái dây đai nhé, còn mình có sẳn 1 cái bánh răn ăn thanh răn rồi, để kiếm thêm cái nữa, cái này phải lên Sg mới có, híc,
thank chú Linh, mình không biết cái dây đai nó răn như thế nào nên ko thể vẽ, nếu có thông số răn dây đai mình vẽ 3 phút xong
à, chú Kiên có thể có thông số dây đai nhỉ ?

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cái Link chú Kiên chuyển có phải là của chú ko, cái nick quen quá

----------


## diy1102

Thông số trong topic đó đấy.
Để cắt ok, anh pải cho biết thông số cái bánh răng, thanh răng của anh đã có. Cả cái lỗ cốt của cái răng đã có để cắt cốt cho cái răng to cho hợp để làm cái trục đỡ, và cốt của motor.
Ps: Nick đó bị mất mật khẩu ạ.

----------


## anhcos

Các bác vào trang này, đăng ký 1 tài khoản, sẽ tải về bản vẽ 2d 3d với khá nhiều định dạng như dxf, autocad, solidwork, pro engineer... của rất nhiều loại cơ cấu dùng trong cnc. 

Bánh đai thì chọn được số răng ... sau đó chọn cad download rồi chọn loại file và tải về:

----------

diy1102

----------


## thucongmynghe79

à, vậy Kiên có cái hộp số nào 1/5 không, cho mình nghía cái rút kinh nghiệm nhé, còn bánh răn mình đang có là   là HTK ssp 05-20  phi ngoài 30,lỗ cốt 14 ạ

----------


## diy1102

Trong cái topic em gửi có ảnh hộp số em diy đấy.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nhìn ảnh Hiểu chít liền, vậy nhé,
ti lệ 1/5
bánh răn lớn 100 răn, bánh nhỏ 20 , bánh lớn gắn cốt của cái nhông răn có sẳn, lắp thêm cơ cấu tăng đưa lò xo qua hai lưng bạc đạn,có đúng ko, hic, ko chuyên nói chuyện nghe sao chán nhẩy, he hê

----------


## diy1102

Cái đó e chế cho chạy dây đai thay vitme. Cái cơ cấu lò tính sau. Bi giờ anh thử xem cho caia bánh răng của anh đc có chạy trên thanh răng xem một vòng nó di chuyển đc bao nhiêu, rồi mình tính tỷ lệ truyền cho phù hợp ạ. Còn 1/5 thì hiểu như anh là đúng.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

một vòng bánh răn của mình đi 13.5 chứ ko phải 12,5
cái vụ tính quảng đường này mình dốt bỏ mẹ,mà hình như mình dốt từ đầu tới cuối luôn thì phải, hic hic

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nếu hiện tại một vòng của step mình đi được 13,5 cm , muốn giảm xuống bước 5 cm thì cộng trừ nhân chia thế nào ?

----------


## diy1102

13,5mm hay cm ạ? bánh răng của anh 20 răng à? cho cái ảnh nên cho nó cụ thể?

----------


## thucongmynghe79

13.5 cm chứ cụ,đây ảnh em nó đây

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thanh răn và bánh răn

----------


## diy1102

Quả răng bánh răng của cụ khủng nhỉ? Nếu cụ làm hộp số 1/5 thì mỗi vòng step cụ đi được 27mm thì hơi bị nhanh dóa.
Mà cụ nên dùng dây đai 5M ạ.
Cụ bảo Linh cắt cho bánh răng 5M, một cái bánh răng 18, cốt bằng cốt động cơ của cụ, một cái 90 răng cốt bằng cốt cái bánh răng cụ đang có rồi cụ về DIY phần còn lại thôi ạ.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Quả răng bánh răng của cụ khủng nhỉ? Nếu cụ làm hộp số 1/5 thì mỗi vòng step cụ đi được 27mm thì hơi bị nhanh dóa.
> Mà cụ nên dùng dây đai 5M ạ.


chú chơi mình hoài, đã nhờ tính như thế nào hộp lý, nói thế đây đau đầu, hiểu rồi, lấy 135/5=27mm

----------


## thucongmynghe79

chả lẽ làm hộp số 1/15 cho ra bước 9 à chú Kiên, còn không qua thêm một lần truyền nữa mới xuống được đúng ko

----------


## diy1102

> chú chơi mình hoài, đã nhờ tính như thế nào hộp lý, nói thế đây đau đầu, hiểu rồi, lấy 135/5=27mm


Chơi gì anh đâu, giờ muộn rồi để mai em tính cho, nếu tăng tỷ số tuyền thì kích thước hộp số sẽ to ạ. Mà Driver + Motor của bác thế nào? N.m? để biết xem tỷ lệ nào cho phù hợp ạ. Cốt động cơ nữa để e tính khoảng cách giữa các bánh răng và chu vi của dây đai cho phù hợp và vẽ luôn cho bác cái vỏ hộp về bác tự DIY he heh e

----------


## diy1102

> chả lẽ làm hộp số 1/15 cho ra bước 9 à chú Kiên, còn không qua thêm một lần truyền nữa mới xuống được đúng ko


Chuẩn ạ, nhưng làm nhiều cấp tiền DIY cũng k rẻ = mua mới đâu nha. Nếu Motor khỏe + Driver vi bước cao thì để 1/5 vẫn ok ạ. Bác làm 1/15 bánh răng to tổ bố, xèng dây đai cũng tăng theo hix hix
Ps: Hộp số thì thấy ae hay sử dụng cho gỗ nó là bước hơn 17 thoai.
DIY làm bánh răng to nó k chuẩn nó đảo như rang lạc thì cugnx k khả thi.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

mình định chạy thử bằng hai step 60 kia đấy,3n thì phải, nếu ko được thôi chơi cây vitme của bác Huy cho lành, 2510 cũng ổn mà nhỉ, nếu tiện thể Kiên qua lấy hộ nhé, rồi gởi tinthành giúp mình, còn vụ bánh răn mình thấy chua quá, để mai mốt tính

----------


## diy1102

> mình định chạy thử bằng hai step 60 kia đấy,3n thì phải, nếu ko được thôi chơi cây vitme của bác Huy cho lành, 2510 cũng ổn mà nhỉ, nếu tiện thể Kiên qua lấy hộ nhé, rồi gởi tinthành giúp mình, còn vụ bánh răn mình thấy chua quá, để mai mốt tính


Anh bảo Huy ship cho tiện ạ. Cây đó ship nhanh tín thành có khi 300k đấy ạ.
ka ka ka làm theo cái có sẵn đôi khi rất chua chứ k phải chua vừa ạ.
Ps: hàng bác Huy thì toàn hàng ngon thôi. Chiều nãy em vừa qua xem hàng và ngồi chém gió mãi. Mai em cũng lấy mấy cây nhôm về làm con máy H của em cho nó bằng bạn bằng bè.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bánh răn 20 răn .pi = 3,5cm vậy quảng đường 1 vòng bánh răn đi được 109,1mm(10cm cho chẳn) vậy được cho là bước 100 phải ko các bác.

----------


## diy1102

> bánh răn 20 răn .pi = 3,5cm vậy quảng đường 1 vòng bánh răn đi được 109,1mm(10cm cho chẳn) vậy được cho là bước 100 phải ko các bác.


Hi hi nó tương ứng với vitme bước 100 lận.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

à vậy mình phải giảm 7 lần mới có bước 15, hoặc 10 lần để có bước 10,định làm hộp số bằng Mica đài loan,hỏi giá cắt lazer nó báo 150mm giá 180k một cái, nếu sài dây đai 3m thì phải 3 cái 10mm chồng lên lấy độ dày, tính ra hai cái bánh răn lớn tầm 1tr, thêm mấy cái bánh răn thứ cấp nữa, hayza,đuối rồi đấy, cụ Kiên chuyển cho mình hai dây đai nhé,mình làm tạm băng mica đài loan, sao khi có máy mua nhôm về tự Diy theo ý mình,nghĩ tới cái máy sao nó vất vã quá, nếu gom tiền mua linh tinh hôm giờ chắc mua đuọc con 6090 của Trung Quốc rồi, hic, sự mê nó cũng có cái khổ sướng riêng nhẩy

----------


## diy1102

Mica đài loan cắt bánh răng dầy 10mm k khả thi nắm, giá k đến mức đắt thế, bác đọc lại topic bánh răng đi, e có chia se khi cắt bánh răng b mica rồi đó. Còn pay = nhôm em thấy k khả thi bằng cắt dây dâu. Anh cần loại dây 3m chu vi bao nhiêu?

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## CKD

Sao không mua bánh răng cho xong vậy bác.. chế tạo bằng agrylic e là chay thí nghiệm thì tốt.. chiến đấu e là chịu không nổi.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## linhdt1121

> à vậy mình phải giảm 7 lần mới có bước 15, hoặc 10 lần để có bước 10,định làm hộp số bằng Mica đài loan,hỏi giá cắt lazer nó báo 150mm giá 180k một cái, nếu sài dây đai 3m thì phải 3 cái 10mm chồng lên lấy độ dày, tính ra hai cái bánh răn lớn tầm 1tr, thêm mấy cái bánh răn thứ cấp nữa, hayza,đuối rồi đấy, cụ Kiên chuyển cho mình hai dây đai nhé,mình làm tạm băng mica đài loan, sao khi có máy mua nhôm về tự Diy theo ý mình,nghĩ tới cái máy sao nó vất vã quá, nếu gom tiền mua linh tinh hôm giờ chắc mua đuọc con 6090 của Trung Quốc rồi, hic, sự mê nó cũng có cái khổ sướng riêng nhẩy


Theo e bác tính kỹ rồi chơi thép luôn,còn lam mica đài loan nó cũng tốt lắm.
Ban đầu e cũng như bác,nhưng làm xong mới thấy thú,thấy hay.
Còn so sánh vs tung của thì mình ko bao h lại nó về giá bác ah,đắt là do mấy cha thương gia thôi

----------


## thucongmynghe79

định nhờ cụ cắt dây hộ, hay là chú Linh cũng được,để lát binh cái hộp số vỏ bằng gổ rồi tính chu vi của dây đai,
hôm nay gỗ về và bắt đầu lên khung, mệt ko thể tả , kog biết mua cái bánh răn còn lại ở chổ nào, trên đây có Ôn Nam cnc , chuyên trị cái này, định nhờ ổng giúp ko biết ổng rảnh ko,

----------


## linhdt1121

> định nhờ cụ cắt dây hộ, hay là chú Linh cũng được,để lát binh cái hộp số vỏ bằng gổ rồi tính chu vi của dây đai,
> hôm nay gỗ về và bắt đầu lên khung, mệt ko thể tả , kog biết mua cái bánh răn còn lại ở chổ nào, trên đây có Ôn Nam cnc , chuyên trị cái này, định nhờ ổng giúp ko biết ổng rảnh ko,


Anh cứ tính chu vi của bánh đai,rồi e tính giá cho.còn a tính phay bằng nhôm em nghĩ ko ổn tí nào đâu.
Bản vẽ a cứ liên hệ anh CKD chắc là sẽ đầy đủ
Cố lên anhc,e vẫn nuôi cái mộng làm gỗ giống anh,theo dõi cái pic này cũng học đc nhiều món,

----------


## Nam CNC

Em đây , nhắc đến em là xuất hiện liền, muốn mua bánh răng hả? em đâu có bán , một 2 hôm nữa mà có hộp số thì em cố gắng chọn cho bác mấy hộp 1:15 cho đúng ren 10mm nhé.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## diy1102

Uhm bác cứ ham cái răng và thawnh răng mới tậu nên nó khổ. Bánh răng b mica chỉ sử dụng cho b r trung gian, mà bác dùng dây đai 3m thì bản 10mm là ok rồi chứ 30mm thì khủng quá. Mà theo e bỏ cái thanh răng đó đi, nó là thăng răng thẳng, bước răng lớn nữa kể cả anh có giảm tốc xuống nó chạy vẫn k mịn đc.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Uhm bác cứ ham cái răng và thawnh răng mới tậu nên nó khổ. Bánh răng b mica chỉ sử dụng cho b r trung gian, mà bác dùng dây đai 3m thì bản 10mm là ok rồi chứ 30mm thì khủng quá. Mà theo e bỏ cái thanh răng đó đi, nó là thăng răng thẳng, bước răng lớn nữa kể cả anh có giảm tốc xuống nó chạy vẫn k mịn đc.


ậy, chú nói thế chả nhẻ bỏ à, phí quá, cứ lắp vào giảm tốc xuống còn bước 10 thì ok mà, đã có đường binh rồi, nếu ko được thì bỏ ra,
dự án có thay đổi chút đỉnh thiết kế,cái vụ vitme để dành cho con máy sau,bây giờ bắt đầu thử nghiệm thôi
gỗ về rồi bắt tay ngày đầu tiên, xin trân trọng giới thiệu các bác đây là xưởng mộc tại gia có thâm niên 20 năm của ông già, hi,chuyên cho ra lò những sản phẩm từ thượng vàng cho đến bình dân,
phù, mạng lag quá,up mãi mới lên Đính kèm 3698Đính kèm 3694Đính kèm 3695Đính kèm 3696Đính kèm 3697Đính kèm 3702Đính kèm 3701Đính kèm 3700Đính kèm 3699Đính kèm 3693

----------


## diy1102

Lỗi đính kèm rồi. Hihi vì có hộp số, giảm xuống bước 5 đi nữa, nó chạy cũng k mịn đâu, e chém thật đấy k chém gió đâu.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79



----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Lỗi đính kèm rồi. Hihi vì có hộp số, giảm xuống bước 5 đi nữa, nó chạy cũng k mịn đâu, e chém thật đấy k chém gió đâu.


vậy mai liên lạc chú Huy chọn hộ cây vime đẹp tý chú K nhé, bao nhiêu mặc cả hộ lun, ke ke,máy còn hành trình Y 1400 thoai, chắc phải cở 1500 hĩ

----------


## linhdt1121

> vậy mai liên lạc chú Huy chọn hộ cây vime đẹp tý chú K nhé, bao nhiêu mặc cả hộ lun, ke ke,máy còn hành trình Y 1400 thoai, chắc phải cở 1500 hĩ


HT 1400 thi chắc phải dài ít là 1550,vì còn đai ốc,rồi 2 đầu BK-BF

----------

diy1102, thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> HT 1400 thi chắc phải dài ít là 1550,vì còn đai ốc,rồi 2 đầu BK-BF


chắc mình ko sài BK-BF quớ, chế UCF japan luôn, để bắt vào gổ cho chắc chắn,

----------


## diy1102

Pán làm gì cứ bảo người bán bán cho cái mà sau x, y, z gì gì đó nó còn hành trình là...

----------


## diy1102

> chắc mình ko sài BK-BF quớ, chế UCF japan luôn, để bắt vào gổ cho chắc chắn,


Uhm thế thì pải tính đi k tiền tiện thì hỏi chú Linh nhé a Lê N.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

tiện đầu vitme mình có nơi nhận làm, bạc đạn còn tiện thì vitme chơi tốt,chơi 2 cái UCF hai đầu áp vào mặt gỗ, cấy 4 con sò 6li cứng vững đúng kĩ thuật, BKBF dành cho máy sắt ,nhôm thì chuẩn,mai chú K giao dich hộ cây vitme 1550 nhé, 2510 kèm đai ốc cho nó lun, nếu củ thì xem giá tốt ko nhé, nhờ chú Huy ship luôn thể, mình định mua trong này mà toàn hàng bị mối ăn hết rồi,

----------


## linhdt1121

> Uhm thế thì pải tính đi k tiền tiện thì hỏi chú Linh nhé a Lê N.


Bài học nhớ đời a nhỉ.
Khuyên bác Nguyên là hạn chế tiện lại nhé,mà cha nào  tiện lấy duới 500k thì bác nên xem xét kỹ.
Mà UCF thì em nghĩ bác dùng 1 đầu thôi chứ,nó làm sao khóa để khử độ dơ dọc trục vitme đc.e BK nó còn khỏe hơn cái kia của bác đấy,nó có tận 4 con M6 cơ mà,cái kia có 2 con thôi.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ok, bác, chuyện đó ko lo lắng gì, cái UCF ko biết có bác nào sài chưa chứ trong thuỷ lực mình khoá cốt chưa thấy lỗi lầm gì, nó cũng 2 bạc chú à,mà còn có len khoá 1/4 nữa.

----------


## CKD

E phải thu xếp thời gian xuống VT thăm bác mới được.. gì chứ thấy bác làm gỗ với quy mô kiểu này thì em nể thật rồi đó. Nhìn hình tưởng nó mỏng & bé... Nhìn ảnh thật thấy khối gỗ nào.. cũng to khủng cả  :Big Grin:

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## Nam CNC

tiện đầu Visme bi gì mà lấy 500K , em tiện cả 2 cây chuẩn khỏi chỉnh mà 350K à , chổ tiện gần nhà luôn mới khoái, nhưng visme bi dài thì không biết chổ bên em nhận không nữa, chứ 600mm dài thì em tiện rồi.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hum nay ra mộng rà khớp trụ, một vai trụ nặng 50kg đã cân thử, 4x50= 200 kg phần thành để gá trượt, hic, cụp luôn cái lưng, nếu thêm 3 thanh giằng chống vặn có thể lên 300kg,nợ cái ảnh mai up tiếp, đêm nay tăng ca,phay hai rảnh trượt Y bằng máy phay điều khiển bằng cơm..ke ke

----------


## CKD

Tới giờ thì em e là không bàn về cứng vững nữa.. máy bác chưa chi đã 300kg... em làm máy khung sắt tắm, cắt & hàn ghép kỹ thuật mà khi hoàng chỉnh cũng chỉ tầm 400kg. Mới nhiêu đó mà đã thấy quá nặng so với các máy cùng kích thước rồi  :Big Grin: .
Bác lấy kích thước & khối lượng kết cấu bù vào độ cứng của vật liệu thì ổn. Theo cảm tính.. nếu mọi thứ chính xác thì e nghĩ nó sẽ vận hành êm hơn mấy con sắt hộp là cái chắc. Gỗ tuy mềm hơn sắt, nhưng chưa chắc đã không cứng bằng.. (vì nguyên khối đặt). Mặc khác gỗ sẽ đàn hồi, nhưng không rung động & khó cộng hưởng (tính chất giống cái giảm chấn dầu) nên e cảm giác sẽ êm hơn.

Nếu các yếu tốt nứt (do nóng), nở (do ẩm), co nhót (do khô) đều được khắc phục kiểu gổ công nghiệp. Thiết kế lấy kích thước & khối lượng để bù lại độ cứng. Với khã năng hấp thụ rung động, khó cộng hưởng.. nên em nghĩ là máy khi vận hành sẽ êm hơn. Độ bền theo thời gian chiến đấu thì em không đánh giá được vì chưa mục sở thị phương pháp xử lý gỗ, phương pháp lắp ghép bla bla...

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thank bác CKD đã phân tích. e cũng xin lỗi các bác đã nói nhầm trọng lượng, 30 kg mỗi bệ x 4 = 120 + thêm 4 thanh giằng chổng vênh mặt 80k thì mới có 200kg, em đã cân toàn bộ vai X trục X và 4 mặt gia cố chống vặn nữa, nếu tổng thể hết chắc chắn tầm 400kg thoai. bác phán đúng quá nếu so về cộng hưởng giảm ồn, rung ,thì gỗ là số 1 so với sắt,thép,nhôm.em làm nhiều máy gỗ rồi, nhưng tiếc là em bỏ ở dưới Đồng Tháp rồi,em chế máy cưa lọng đứng cao 1800 khi làm xong, lấy đồng xu 5000 bỏ lên mặt bàn bật máy moter 1,5 kw 1400/pmr 220v , đồng xu không ngã thì bác biết máy em làm cũng kỹ lắm đấy,
theo em nghĩ, đa số máy gỗ thường để trong phòng,nếu có cách âm thì nhiệt độ phòng không ảnh hưởng tới gỗ nhiều đâu, anh có thấy mấy bộ cửa gỗ nhà ko, chịu nắng, chịu mưa, biết bao nhiêu mà nó cũng ko co ngót bao nhiêu đâu, đó mới là loại khô tự nhiên, còn em chuyên bên sản xuất đồ gỗ, làm theo tiêu chuẩn châu âu, độ ẩm dưới 12 độ,tẩm xấy áp lực,toàn bộ trong bồn xấy 30 ngày,nhưng khi làm máy gỗ thì em đặt biệt quan tâm keo ghép mộng,kết cấu mộng đôi, mang cá. hàm ếch,tăng tính chất chống hở mộng khi nhiệt độ môi trường ảnh hưởng lâu,như mưa dầm, hay nắng hạn , còn phương pháp so cân bằng, so vuông gốc em e là bên cơ khí muốn hơn bên mộc cũng hơi khó đấy,( không có gì mà quá cở thợ mộc mà ) he he, nhưng em ko dám múa cái vụ so cân này ngay, để xong con máy mới dám chém..hic 
mai em up ảnh dàn khung có phay gáy trượt Y,mạng nặng quá up mãi chả lên

----------


## thucongmynghe79

do tăng ca đêm nên ko dám lôi cái phay rảnh mang cá cho trượt Y,bà con lối xóm họ mà nghe cái máy này chạy họ mần đơn kiện cái tội tra tấn lỗ tai ngay, hic, mai tính
bôi keo, cảo mộng đôi như kiểu đóng giường ngủ, ke ke 

mới đầu còn mặc áo, sau hồi lột luôn, 
ngày mai tiếp vụ trượt Y ( tới nhiệm vụ nặng rồi ) hic

----------

anhcos, im_atntc, thuhanoi

----------


## diy1102

> do tăng ca đêm nên ko dám lôi cái phay rảnh mang cá cho trượt Y,bà con lối xóm họ mà nghe cái máy này chạy họ mần đơn kiện cái tội tra tấn lỗ tai ngay, hic, mai tính
> bôi keo, cảo mộng đôi như kiểu đóng giường ngủ, ke ke 
> 
> mới đầu còn mặc áo, sau hồi lột luôn, 
> ngày mai tiếp vụ trượt Y ( tới nhiệm vụ nặng rồi ) hic


Em không hiểu mấy nên có thắc mắc chút là tại sau không làm cái mông nó to hơn có phải tốt hơn không. Vì thấy cái trụ góc nó tó vật.

----------


## thuyên1982

em thấy giàn khung làm bằng sắt chắc rẻ hơn đấy bác.

----------


## solero

Bác đóng cái bàn đẹp và chắc chắn quá. Lên báo giá cho em kèm cái mặt bàn 50mm bằng ngọc nghiến + 2 cái ngăn kéo nữa nhá!  :Big Grin:

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ka ka. bác khéo đùa, làm em cụt cả hứng,bàn ngọc nghiến mà đóng kiểu này thì chít,
ai bảo bác giàn khung bằng sắt rẻ hơn, nếu thế em làm bằng sắt tội tình gì đày đọa thân mình, nếu nói kinh tế thì em chắc là rẻ hơn sắt 50%.nói về lâu bền em ko dám phán,nói về cứng vững chưa biết mẽo nào cắn mèo nào, híc.
Diy1102 : mộng to lắm đấy chủ yếu là kết cấu thôi, mộng to cũng ko hẳn tốt.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hum nay cấy gáy trượt Y, giằng ke vuông khung, tạm ổn phần khung Y, mai lên X cho các bác chém : xin mời các bác

----------


## Khoa C3

Cấy nở sắt để bắt ray à bác.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Cấy nở sắt để bắt ray à bác.


đâu có cấy nở sắt gì đâu, thanh gỗ mình căn chỉnh chổ bắt ray Y được kết cấu ngàm mang cá đấy,ko cần bắt bulong mà sự ổn định vẩn cao, đã rà phẳng bằng thước quang chuyên dụng nghành gỗ,

----------


## solero

Hàn xong khung thì cẩu đi phay giường bác nhé!

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ka ka ka, vâng em cẩu đi phay giường, chổ em có cái phay ''vườn '' do các em chân dài làm đã lắm bác ui, mai em còn bắt ke góc chịu tải chổ đặt ray đấy, ko thì cái bệ X 50k nó đè xuống toi mất, hic,
em làm con này em thấy gian nan quá các bác ợ,nhưng mà vui vì thỏa chí đam mê

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## writewin

đúng là quá cở ông thợ mộc, khâm phục khâm phục, thợ cơ khí nhìn chỉ biết .. sợ cho tiền cũng ko làm dc đến chổ này, he he sắt thì em làm nhanh lắm ^^

độ cứng vững nhìn thấy mộng thế chắc ok, chạy cắt hoặc đào mộng cho các sản phẩm gổ thì ko thành vấn đề, chứ còn điêu khắc tốc độ cao thì hơi khoai đây ah, nhất là chổ bắt ray Y, dù anh đã làm mộng mang cá và dán keo nhưng phần này chịu hết trọng lực phần X và Z, đấy là chưa tính đến lực quán tính khi X và Z đảo chiều, em nghỉ chổ này anh bắng thêm mấy con ốc bám ngang vào khung luôn đi ah

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> đúng là quá cở ông thợ mộc, khâm phục khâm phục, thợ cơ khí nhìn chỉ biết .. sợ cho tiền cũng ko làm dc đến chổ này, he he sắt thì em làm nhanh lắm ^^
> 
> độ cứng vững nhìn thấy mộng thế chắc ok, chạy cắt hoặc đào mộng cho các sản phẩm gổ thì ko thành vấn đề, chứ còn điêu khắc tốc độ cao thì hơi khoai đây ah, nhất là chổ bắt ray Y, dù anh đã làm mộng mang cá và dán keo nhưng phần này chịu hết trọng lực phần X và Z, đấy là chưa tính đến lực quán tính khi X và Z đảo chiều, em nghỉ chổ này anh bắng thêm mấy con ốc bám ngang vào khung luôn đi ah


chuẩn rồi bác, em chưa dám bắn bulong vì sợ dính bulong bắt ray. với lại em còn bắt eke chịu tại bên dưới mà, em cũng nghĩ tới lực quán tính đảo chiều cho máy này, nhưng em tin nó ko đến nỗi tệ,he he,
mỗi vật liệu có đặt tính và kết cấu riêng, nếu làm đúng kĩ thuật thì có thể rất tốt bác nhỉ,ngày mai sẽ nhìn nó ngầu hơn đấy, em đang đau đầu vấn đề vitme hay thanh răng, với máy dài chỉ có 1500 thì vitme 2510 chăc1200x 1500 thì vitme 2510 chắc cũng ko bị xoắn quá các bác nhỉ,

----------


## diy1102

Hôm nay thấy băc lấy vitme chỗ cu Huy rồi mà.

----------


## writewin

nếu anh dùng vis me bước 10 dùng step china thì tốc độ lên ít j cũng đạt 4000mm/p, thêm gia tốc tầm 500 - 1000 thì khi chạy khắc sản phẩm có X nhỏ dưới 5cm thì  ............. nhìn vui lắm, he he

thêm có mấy con ốc và mấy cai ke góc thì ko tốn thêm bao nhiêu thời gian và gổ cho lắm nên cứ thêm cho chắc ăn, nhở đâu chạy thời gian đầu lúc sau nó crac 1 cái lúc đó mới mệt, ^^,  anh đặt ray lên rồi đánh dấu, nếu ray 20 thì khoản cách 2 lổ là 6cm thì anh cứ khoan lệt ra là ok thôi ah,em nghỉ nên bắt ốc trước khi bắt ray anh ah, vì sợ khi bắt ốc ép lên gổ thì ít j gổ cũng nở ra 1 tí lúc đó chổ bắt ray sẻ có vài chổ nhấp nhô nhẹ,lúc đó lại mắc công ngồi mài và canh phẳng lại ^^

----------


## thucongmynghe79

vâng , mình quánh dấu bài này, còn chổ này giải thích luôn đi bác
(nếu anh dùng vis me bước 10 dùng step china thì tốc độ lên ít j cũng đạt 4000mm/p, thêm gia tốc tầm 500 - 1000 thì khi chạy khắc sản phẩm có X nhỏ dưới 5cm thì ............. nhìn vui lắm, he he)

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Hôm nay thấy băc lấy vitme chỗ cu Huy rồi mà.


lấy thì lấy cũng có viiệc cần khác mà, định làm thử vime nếu ko ổn lên thanh răn xéo vậy, vứt 2 cây kia, xem như tiền học phí vậy, hic, biết đâu mai mốt lại có việc dùng

----------

Diy1979

----------


## blueocean

> vâng , mình quánh dấu bài này, còn chổ này giải thích luôn đi bác
> (nếu anh dùng vis me bước 10 dùng step china thì tốc độ lên ít j cũng đạt 4000mm/p, thêm gia tốc tầm 500 - 1000 thì khi chạy khắc sản phẩm có X nhỏ dưới 5cm thì ............. nhìn vui lắm, he he)


Chắc ý Thắng là spindle nó lắc qua lắc lại nhanh nhìn vui à?

----------


## diy1102

> hum nay cấy gáy trượt Y, giằng ke vuông khung, tạm ổn phần khung Y, mai lên X cho các bác chém : xin mời các bác


Nhà có điều kiện làm hẳn một thanh có chiều dài, rộng = thanh đỡ, chiều cao từ dưới thanh đỡ đến hết mép dưới của thanh đỡ chính rồi Fix cứng 3 cái lại thì đảm bảo ngon.
Còn ngu kiến của em là thế này: Em làm một miếng từ cái mép trên của thanh đỡ ray, xuống đến mép dưới của thanh sườn đỡ (nếu thanh sườn kia 25cm thì em làm 10 hoăc 12) nếu không khó thì vẫn làm mang cá nhỏ như kia, phần không có mang cá hạ bậc. Như vậy vừa chơi mang cá, vừa chơi bu lôn thì liệu có ngon k và k phải ke nữa ạ. Còn nữa cái thanh sườn kia em để dầy xong hạ bậc làm chỗ bắt ray luôn và ngay liền một khối.

----------

Diy1979, thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

rất hay, quýnh dấu, he he , con sau khủng khiếp hơn con này nhiều,chơi toàn betong.khỏi lo chi cho mệt, đã tìm được nơi phay trượt, hic,

----------

Diy1979

----------


## Diy1979

lâu qớ ko vào thăm lão,thấy khá rồi he, tiếc là ko có thời gian mần con máy theo kịp, công việc nhiều lo kiếm cái ăn vậy, hôm nào rãnh rỗi chém gió nhé, còn ít sắt hộp có làm qua lấy nhé lão,chúc sớm thành công

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cập nhật,
báo cáo các bác, hôm nay ráp thử X , chưa đạt yêu cầu , kéo 1 vai có độ đàn hồi lệch vai kia khoảng 7mm vì chưa có đà gắn đai ốc vitme Y, đang khắc phục ,cố tình gia công thêm 2 gáy nách X, thấy nó cồng kềnh quá nhưng chịu thôi, gổ đôi khi thô kệch nếu làm cho thật cứng vững, chưa có giải pháp khác,
nợ ảnh nhé,
con máy này ht X còn đúng 1000, nếu tâm nó ở giửa là 500 khi chạy tốc độ 4000mm/s gia công 1 bên cách tâm máy (vitmeY) 300 thì xảy ra rung giật sao các bác ( vitme 2510 )cái này em có nghĩ tới nhưng chưa thực tế nên chả biết tính sao,

----------


## Nam CNC

thực tế căng lắm à nha, chưa thử gỗ cho máy to bao giờ , nhưng cam kết xoắn à ngen, cỡ nào thì cỡ , độ cứng của gỗ không bằng kim loại được , nó đàn hồi và phục hồi hình dạng tốt hơn kim loại thôi


tiếp tục hóng và học hỏi tiếp.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nó xoắn là do em tính toán linh kiện sai hay do kết cấu vậy bác, em này em chạy MA860 step 86 thôi, cũng đâu có nhanh lắm nhỉ,nếu theo ngu biết của em,là do đi vitme nhỏ cho Y, còn kết cấu thì em sẽ cố nhất có thể

----------


## nhatson

theo em hiểu, khi trục Z dạt sang 2 bên rìa, máy có hiện tượng bi vạn
1. trục X kết nối 2 vai xuống trục y ko dủ cứng vửng
2. tâm vít me xa với tải


khác phục
tăng cưởng độ cứng vững giữ vai X và trục X
kéo dài trượt trục Y
miếng để kết nối vai trục X và vít me, phải đủ cứng vững và nặng
gắn thêm vít me trục y

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu chỉ thiết kế 1 visme giữa của Y và khoảng cách 2 con trượt ngắn thì cỡ nào cũng xoắn , dù nó là khung nhôm hay sắt ghép . Giải pháp hạn chế xoắn nhất là double Y ( visme hay răng cũng được ) tăng độ cứng của vai X kết nối vào Y , như thế hạn chế độ xoắn liền.

khi đã gọi là 1 máy phay cnc , gia công nhìn được thì cố gắng nhiều nhất , dù Z ra đầu mút X thì sai số cố gắng không xoắn quá 0.1mm ( cái máy bằng gỗ hơi khó thôi thì 1mm đi ) chứ theo bác nói 7mm thi em sợ nó múa dẻo theo đường cong mềm mại hehehehe.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## nhatson

gia cố vách trục X

----------


## ít nói

Yê yê nhìn thấy máy rồi. Cứ sợ ko dám làm . em khâm phục cụ nhất cái rom này ko tính admin.

----------


## nhatson

2 vít me + nút quay chống đánh võng vít me

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thank các bác, em sẽ cố gắn nhất có thể đạt được 0.5mm, dù rât mơ hồ, nhưng thằng X của em ko phải gỗ các bác ợ, em lai gỗ và kick nhôm Usa, định gắn em này lên ,phay miếng cămxe dày 100 y như mẫu lắp lên lấy nó ra,để làm con khác, 
đua vitme y thì còn gì để nói nữa, chắc để thực tế em xem thế nào rồi định vậy, rất tiếc 2 thanh răng của em do em ko có kinh nghiệm nên mua ẩu, tốn tiền ngu nhưng có kinh nghệm so với số tiền nhỏ,bước 100 giảm xuống còn 5 là cả vấn đề sai số và rơ riếc, hic, em đâu có ngờ,

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> gia cố vách trục X


ha ha, thank bác nhiều nhiều, con này em khoái nè, quánh dấu tải về cái coi,

----------


## nhatson

bzt , hàng của quốc xã , khác người

http://www.bzt-cnc.de/shop/cnc-porta...id=53&TreeId=1

b.r

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

độ sàng theo X em ko lo, 0.5 là chắc chắn,em đang lo vụ vặn vai thui, lấy tay đẩy nhẹ thì ko phát hiện được, mai phải lấy đồng hồ so thử sau khi ke góc và lắp gân cường lực.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nếu làm theo máy của Đức em thấy kinh tế quá,rất đáng để làm theo

----------


## cuong

Em theo phong thủy, "kim khắc mộc". Sợ rằng sự giản nở của gỗ và sắt khác nhau lớn gây ảnh hưởng về lâu dài. Hồi tháng 3 đi bô cửa cho khách dặn thợ bô hở 10mm. Có thằng chống đối hở có 5mm. Bữa nay khách đòi lên bô lại , mà khách ở tận Đồng Tháp, huhuhu. Bó tay. Chúc bác sớm hoàn thiện máy

----------


## thucongmynghe79

gỗ bác làm cửa nó khác gỗ của em làm máy bác ui

----------


## ít nói

> gỗ bác làm cửa nó khác gỗ của em làm máy bác ui


chác cụ xử lý cho nó ko co ngót rồi à. khi nào truyền em ít bít kíp cho gỗ bớt co ngót.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> chác cụ xử lý cho nó ko co ngót rồi à. khi nào truyền em ít bít kíp cho gỗ bớt co ngót.


có  gì đâu, em ko chém gió nhé. xử lý gỗ giảm co ngót là chuyên môn lĩnh vực của em mà,em rút nước hút áp lực cao,hoàn toàn chân không,sau đó pha thuốc ổn định sớ gỗ tỷ lệ cao( do đặc tính gỗ tràm nó hay bi cong và giãn nở khi thời tiết thay đổi) bơm áp lức với tốc độ 700m khối phút,
lúc đấy gỗ đang được giải phóng chân không hút ngược nước có thuốc thấm sâu vào tận bên trong, ngâm như thế 7 ngày,vớt ra thúi ko chịu nỗi,xếp lên balet đẩy vào lò sấy hơi chỉnh nhiệt độ 60độ trong 12 đến 15 tùy dày mỏng. về sau hạ dần dần theo nhiệt độ thường của môi trường, gỗ hạ nhiệt từ từ xuống 2 % độ ẩm, sau đó đem ra ngoài sẽ tự tăng lên 8% độ ẩm, thế thôi, hết co hế ngót, hết giật bên này, cong bên kia, trừ khi bác đem ra mưa em bó chíu

----------


## cuong

Các công đoạn bác nói nằm ở công đoạn sấy gỗ à bác. Em hay dùng sồi châu âu là thấy ít co ngót nhất nên dùng nhiều, khách đặt căm xe thì em chia tay. Nếu nằm ở công đoạn sấy gỗ thì chắc bữa nào phải mục sở thị mới được, cảm ơn bác

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Em theo phong thủy, "kim khắc mộc". Sợ rằng sự giản nở của gỗ và sắt khác nhau lớn gây ảnh hưởng về lâu dài. Hồi tháng 3 đi bô cửa cho khách dặn thợ bô hở 10mm. Có thằng chống đối hở có 5mm. Bữa nay khách đòi lên bô lại , mà khách ở tận Đồng Tháp, huhuhu. Bó tay. Chúc bác sớm hoàn thiện máy


bác hiểu thế nào là kim khắc mộc, ?
còn em hiểu khác bac nhiều do em ngu, ke ke
kim khắc mộc ko có nghĩa là phá mộc nhé bác, khắc trong PT là chế ngự,cũng có thể là kiềm chế ,ko có kim mộc chẳng làm được gì vậy sao gọi là khắc nhỉ,nhưng nó cũng có nghĩa là phá chẳn hạn dùng rựa chặt cây,nhưng ko có rdao rựa bác lấy gì chặt cây, mộc có thể phá kim nhé, chứ kim ko phá mộc mà chế ngự mộc thôi , em nói đến đây thôi, còn bác muốn sâu hơn .em và bác ộp lai phát bàn chuyện PT ngủ hành tương xung tương khắc, he he, lại nhiều chuyện chém gió lạc đề roài

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Các công đoạn bác nói nằm ở công đoạn sấy gỗ à bác. Em hay dùng sồi châu âu là thấy ít co ngót nhất nên dùng nhiều, khách đặt căm xe thì em chia tay. Nếu nằm ở công đoạn sấy gỗ thì chắc bữa nào phải mục sở thị mới được, cảm ơn bác


bác làm nghề ở Sài Gòn à, ghé vài chổ chuyên tẩm sấy gổ tham quan, nếu lên long thành thì nhiều vô số

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hôm nay làm biếng. chỉ gá X lên bắt bulon thử xem độ rơ riếc vặn vẹo thế nào, cảm thấy ưng cái bụng roài, nhưng vẩn cần tăng cường eke nách, đợi vitmeY về lắp lên xem sao.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hy vọng sau khi hoàn thành em nó được như vầy

----------

anhxco, biết tuốt, blueocean, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## anhcos

Bu long bắt ray trực tiếp lên gỗ hay bắt lên vít cấy gỗ vậy bác, qua tuần đi VT chơi, ráng sắp xếp ghé chỗ bác chơi tí...

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## biết tuốt

hình như đây là con máy gỗ đầu tiên thành công của diễn đàn thì phải ,

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Bu long bắt ray trực tiếp lên gỗ hay bắt lên vít cấy gỗ vậy bác, qua tuần đi VT chơi, ráng sắp xếp ghé chỗ bác chơi tí...


mới đầu định bắt ốc cấy gỗ, nhưng thấy khó chuẩn cho rây nên bắt bulong xuyên xuống dưới luôn,chắc chắn hơn, dể kiểm tra khi bị lõng léo,ốc cấy gỗ có việc khác cho nó rồi, mình hay sài lục giác 4, và 5 li, ốc cấy gỗ lại ko có loại 4,-5 li mới đau.híc, chơi luôn 6m thì phải khoan lỗ mặt bích lớn hơn , chủ yếu làm Z đẹp hơn
bác ghé em nhé,xuống tới TTTM tp Bà Rịa hú em, em chạy ra đón bác




> hình như đây là con máy gỗ đầu tiên thành công của diễn đàn thì phải ,


cảm ơn bác khích lệ tinh thần, em cố nhất có thể để làm em nó đạt 0.5 sau đó có cái kinh nghiệm làm con máy khác.

----------


## anhxco

nhìn rất chắn chắn bác à, thấy cũng mê, con này sau không dùng làm cnc nữa thì làm giường cho thuê đc nè, chắc cú nào trúng cú ấy  :Smile:

----------


## blueocean

Máy đẹp và vững quá. Không biết mấy con ốc em gửi có dùng được việc gì không?
Còn bộ điện bác đã tìm được chưa vậy?

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Máy đẹp và vững quá. Không biết mấy con ốc em gửi có dùng được việc gì không?
> Còn bộ điện bác đã tìm được chưa vậy?


rất tốt cho con máy này đấy bác, lúc làm bận túi bụi chả chụp được ảnh nào cho bác, em lên Z sẽ cố chộp vài phát kỷ niệm của bác, he he, có nó em mới làm được việc đấy, thank nhiều, bộ điện đã có rồi, thứ hai nhận hàng,



> nhìn rất chắn chắn bác à, thấy cũng mê, con này sau không dùng làm cnc nữa thì làm giường cho thuê đc nè, chắc cú nào trúng cú ấy


ha ha, bác nói chuẩn quá, em làm một công đôi việc mà, đêm ko có chổ hú hí kéo cái X  chổ khác rồi tha hồ đủ kiểu nhé,
hum nay lên Z rối rắm quá, gở xuống, lắp lên, phay phay , rồi lại gở ra, điên cái đầu các bác ạ, định làm 1 ray 1 trượt nhưng yếu quá lên 2 ray luôn,
con máy này chỉ lai cái X, sau khi xong em làm cái X bằng gỗ Căm xe cho nó đúng combo luôn

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hôm giờ bận vụ điện đóm, vitmeY nên ko cập nhật, lôi thớt lên cho đở chìm, các bác cho em biết cái vụ hợp số 1/5 nếu mình chạy cặp vitme nhỏ và hộp số, thì cái nào kinh tế và hiệu quả nhất, vì em thấy hộp số cũng khá tốn kém chứ ko đơn giản

----------


## solero

Máy bác làm đẹp quá. Có khi đặt bác làm 1 em CNC theo chiều hướng thủ công mỹ nghệ. Người ta bày lộc bình, tranh gỗ nhiều rồi. Giờ mình bày CNC cho họ sợ.

Theo hình em thấy bác có 1 gân tăng cứng phía trong cho vai trục X (kèm chức năng ke đỡ cho đế bắt block trục Y). Theo em bác nên tăng thêm ke vuông (2 hoặc 3 cái) để đỡ ở chỗ này vì nó chịu toàn bộ sức nặng của trục X, Z. Cái mang cá kia e rằng sẽ bị biến dạng.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Máy bác làm đẹp quá. Có khi đặt bác làm 1 em CNC theo chiều hướng thủ công mỹ nghệ. Người ta bày lộc bình, tranh gỗ nhiều rồi. Giờ mình bày CNC cho họ sợ.
> 
> Theo hình em thấy bác có 1 gân tăng cứng phía trong cho vai trục X (kèm chức năng ke đỡ cho đế bắt block trục Y). Theo em bác nên tăng thêm ke vuông (2 hoặc 3 cái) để đỡ ở chỗ này vì nó chịu toàn bộ sức nặng của trục X, Z. Cái mang cá kia e rằng sẽ bị biến dạng.


bạn làm mình nhớ lại chuyện ngày xưa:lúc giám đốc mình đang bị khủng hoảng hàng hóa,ông muốn giải thể cty, đúng lúc ấy bạn ông mời đi Dubai một chuyến, qua tới đó, 10 ngày tìm hiểu người bản sứ ông có một ý nghĩ lạ...
về việc nam ông bắt tay vào làm, làm ngày làm đêm, đập ra sửa lại, bọn mình đuối với ổng......hết tập 1
ngày mai kể tiếp he he

----------


## thucongmynghe79

chào các bác thân yêu, diển đàn ta ngày một yếu đi, em cảm nhận rỏ sự vắng vẻ, chắc tại gần tết ùi các bác xúc tiến sản phẩm tác phẩm của mình nên ko lên diển đàn thắp lửa, em lo lắng quá, mới học có tí ít , hic,
hổm rày em bận việc nên ko up  , cập nhật thường xuyên, 
xin các bác cho em biết vấn đề trục Z, thường thấy thêm hai lò xo trợ lực, để hồi Z, cái này tùy máy hay bắt buột phải có vậy,
con máy em sắp hoàn thành rồi, hiện đang đợi động cơ,về test thử nếu ok thì laên áo cho em nó và sẽ trình bày giới thiệu, tạm thời em ẩn cư thời gian thôi, giống như bạn DIY 1102 , im luôn rồi, hic, sự hưng phấn ban đầu e có chuyển sang thụ động roài, híc.....

----------


## minhtriet

> chào các bác thân yêu, diển đàn ta ngày một yếu đi, em cảm nhận rỏ sự vắng vẻ, chắc tại gần tết ùi các bác xúc tiến sản phẩm tác phẩm của mình nên ko lên diển đàn thắp lửa, em lo lắng quá, mới học có tí ít , hic,
> hổm rày em bận việc nên ko up  , cập nhật thường xuyên, 
> xin các bác cho em biết vấn đề trục Z, thường thấy thêm hai lò xo trợ lực, để hồi Z, cái này tùy máy hay bắt buột phải có vậy,
> con máy em sắp hoàn thành rồi, hiện đang đợi động cơ,về test thử nếu ok thì laên áo cho em nó và sẽ trình bày giới thiệu, tạm thời em ẩn cư thời gian thôi, giống như bạn DIY 1102 , im luôn rồi, hic, sự hưng phấn ban đầu e có chuyển sang thụ động roài, híc.....


Bác hơi bi quan rồi, theo mình thấy gần 1 tháng nay forum khá sôi động đó, nhất là từ khi cụ Nhatson thay đổi không khí đó.

----------


## ahdvip

> chào các bác thân yêu, diển đàn ta ngày một yếu đi, em cảm nhận rỏ sự vắng vẻ, chắc tại gần tết ùi các bác xúc tiến sản phẩm tác phẩm của mình nên ko lên diển đàn thắp lửa, em lo lắng quá, mới học có tí ít , hic,
> hổm rày em bận việc nên ko up  , cập nhật thường xuyên, 
> xin các bác cho em biết vấn đề trục Z, thường thấy thêm hai lò xo trợ lực, để hồi Z, cái này tùy máy hay bắt buột phải có vậy,
> con máy em sắp hoàn thành rồi, hiện đang đợi động cơ,về test thử nếu ok thì laên áo cho em nó và sẽ trình bày giới thiệu, tạm thời em ẩn cư thời gian thôi, giống như bạn DIY 1102 , im luôn rồi, hic, sự hưng phấn ban đầu e có chuyển sang thụ động roài, híc.....


Mấy hôm nay anh ít theo dõi nên nghĩ vậy thôi, em thì bị trúng gió hoài vì cái tội chui vào diễn đàn hóng mát quá nhiều, keke. 
Vấn đề lò xo cho trục Z thì không bắt buộc anh à, thường để giảm tải cho motor thì người ta thường dùng thêm lò xo hoặc đối trọng. Tuy nhiên nếu trục Z của anh không quá nặng và motor đủ khoẻ thì cũng không quá cần thiết phải làm. Riêng em thì em thích làm hơn vì cứ thêm cho nó cái lò xo cho nó chắc ăn, bớt lo mất bước trục Z.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## duonghoang

> Đính kèm 3786
> Đính kèm 3785
> hy vọng sau khi hoàn thành em nó được như vầy


Sao em thấy hai thanh gỗ gắn ray đỡ trục Y nhỏ vậy bác, còn cả cái bệ trục X, rồi trục Z nữa ko biết đỡ nổi ko, chưa nói đến tải khi máy chạy nữa đó bác?

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## diy1102

> chào các bác thân yêu, diển đàn ta ngày một yếu đi, em cảm nhận rỏ sự vắng vẻ, chắc tại gần tết ùi các bác xúc tiến sản phẩm tác phẩm của mình nên ko lên diển đàn thắp lửa, em lo lắng quá, mới học có tí ít , hic,
> hổm rày em bận việc nên ko up  , cập nhật thường xuyên, 
> xin các bác cho em biết vấn đề trục Z, thường thấy thêm hai lò xo trợ lực, để hồi Z, cái này tùy máy hay bắt buột phải có vậy,
> con máy em sắp hoàn thành rồi, hiện đang đợi động cơ,về test thử nếu ok thì laên áo cho em nó và sẽ trình bày giới thiệu, tạm thời em ẩn cư thời gian thôi, giống như bạn DIY 1102 , im luôn rồi, hic, sự hưng phấn ban đầu e có chuyển sang thụ động roài, híc.....


Uhm, khi tiến độ chưa chuyển biến gì lớn thì chả biết up cái gì. Công đoạn thô thì dễ chứ diy mà đến công đoạn căn chỉnh với điều kiện trang thiết bị hạn chế nhiều lúc điên đầu ấy chứ, và nó cũng mất tham nữa. Ngoài ra vì là nghiệp dư nên k pải lúc nào cũng có time cho nõ còn pải kiếm cơm cho mình, cho gia đình và cho cái máy đó nữa chứ.
Diễn đàn đang rất sôi nổi đấy chứ. Bác nhiều khi chỉ theo dõi những vấn đề chính của mình là cái máy của bác chứ em ví dụ vụ lò xo vừa vài hôm nay có một topic của bác vanlam hay gì đó ae có trao đổi rồi mà.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## nhatson

> chào các bác thân yêu, diển đàn ta ngày một yếu đi, em cảm nhận rỏ sự vắng vẻ, chắc tại gần tết ùi các bác xúc tiến sản phẩm tác phẩm của mình nên ko lên diển đàn thắp lửa, em lo lắng quá, mới học có tí ít , hic,
> hổm rày em bận việc nên ko up  , cập nhật thường xuyên, 
> xin các bác cho em biết vấn đề trục Z, thường thấy thêm hai lò xo trợ lực, để hồi Z, cái này tùy máy hay bắt buột phải có vậy,
> con máy em sắp hoàn thành rồi, hiện đang đợi động cơ,về test thử nếu ok thì laên áo cho em nó và sẽ trình bày giới thiệu, tạm thời em ẩn cư thời gian thôi, giống như bạn DIY 1102 , im luôn rồi, hic, sự hưng phấn ban đầu e có chuyển sang thụ động roài, híc.....


đây có em đây em hay kích động đồng dội lắm
em vẫn đang ghim vụ chính xác cấp C3 body gỗ 

b.r

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Sao em thấy hai thanh gỗ gắn ray đỡ trục Y nhỏ vậy bác, còn cả cái bệ trục X, rồi trục Z nữa ko biết đỡ nổi ko, chưa nói đến tải khi máy chạy nữa đó bác?





> đây có em đây em hay kích động đồng dội lắm
> em vẫn đang ghim vụ chính xác cấp C3 body gỗ 
> 
> b.r


èo, bác nhớ dai thấy ớn,chính xác cấp 3 là em nói thôi, cũng cố gắng tối đa, có khả năng chuẩn G7 ( thế giới chém chuối) he he...
đùa các bác thôi, em cũng xin lỗi các bác và thành thật biết ơn bác,NS,blueocean,DIY1102,Nam CNC...v.v nhiều quá ko nhớ tên, đã tư vấn , chỉ dẩn , hổ trợ cho mình ...nhân đây cũng thông báo các bác, 
qua thời gian 2 tuần thu mua linh kiện và bắt tay vào làm máy gỗ em có vái khái niệm và kinh nghiệm sau
có bác nào thích làm gỗ, PM riêng em để em hổ trợ vụ tẩm sấy, trog miền nam nhé. miền bắc xa quá em bó tay.
Làm máy gỗ thì rất nhẹ lo về khoản phay ray, nhưng đòi hỏi phải có đầy đủ dụng cụ chuyên nghành, mấy thứ này chưa có cơ sở mộc nào đáp ứng nỗi, ngoại trừ cty chuyên gỗ
 và tất yếu là phải biết làm mộc, cái này em vững roài, có máu tìm tòi học hỏi,
máy gỗ các bác tất cả đều phải có keo kết mộng, cái này ko như bàn ghế thường được, độ kết cấu liền khối hộp cho ra khung máy tuyệt vời, em ko nói ngoa nhé, cứ lấy hình hộp làm kim chỉ nam bảo đảm con máy cứng khừ,
bằng chứng hôm nay em ráp vitme Y xong, bắt óc đâu đó đàng hoàng, dùng sức đẩy nhịp nhịp 1 bên vai X, lấy đồng hồ xo nhảy 5li,( riêng cái này em ko biết khung sắt là bao nhiêu )nói có sách mách có chứng,để em sơn phết em nó xong, gá hai cái nách tăng cường chổ vai X, kiểu nách hộp luôn cho nó oách. 
còn chổ bắt ray có thêm nách chịu lực, chắc làm cho có thôi chứ bulong 10m 4 cây một chổ chả nhẻ gẩy luôn.
còn tiếp...

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> đây có em đây em hay kích động đồng dội lắm
> em vẫn đang ghim vụ chính xác cấp C3 body gỗ 
> 
> b.r


èo, bác nhớ dai thấy ớn,chính xác cấp 3 là em nói thôi, cũng cố gắng tối đa, có khả năng chuẩn G7 ( thế giới chém chuối) he he...
đùa các bác thôi, em cũng xin lỗi các bác và thành thật biết ơn bác,NS,blueocean,DIY1102,Nam CNC...v.v nhiều quá ko nhớ tên, đã tư vấn , chỉ dẩn , hổ trợ cho mình ...nhân đây cũng thông báo các bác, 
qua thời gian 2 tuần thu mua linh kiện và bắt tay vào làm máy gỗ em có vái khái niệm và kinh nghiệm sau
có bác nào thích làm gỗ, PM riêng em để em hổ trợ vụ tẩm sấy, trog miền nam nhé. miền bắc xa quá em bó tay.
Làm máy gỗ thì rất nhẹ lo về khoản phay ray, nhưng đòi hỏi phải có đầy đủ dụng cụ chuyên nghành, mấy thứ này chưa có cơ sở mộc nào đáp ứng nỗi, ngoại trừ cty chuyên gỗ
 và tất yếu là phải biết làm mộc, cái này em vững roài, có máu tìm tòi học hỏi,
máy gỗ các bác tất cả đều phải có keo kết mộng, cái này ko như bàn ghế thường được, độ kết cấu liền khối hộp cho ra khung máy tuyệt vời, em ko nói ngoa nhé, cứ lấy hình hộp làm kim chỉ nam bảo đảm con máy cứng khừ,
bằng chứng hôm nay em ráp vitme Y xong, bắt óc đâu đó đàng hoàng, dùng sức đẩy nhịp nhịp 1 bên vai X, lấy đồng hồ xo nhảy 5li,( riêng cái này em ko biết khung sắt là bao nhiêu )nói có sách mách có chứng,để em sơn phết em nó xong, gá hai cái nách tăng cường chổ vai X,bảo đảm độ nhảy giảm đếm mức có thể, kiểu nách hộp rất tốt cho chức năng chống vặn X,. 
còn chổ bắt ray có thêm nách chịu lực, chắc làm cho có thôi chứ bulong 10m 4 cây một chổ chả nhẻ gẩy luôn.
phần ray y em bắt 100mm 1 cây bulong 10m, chả lẽ yếu sao, nếu yếu em gia cố eke gốc 200mm một cái, vừa đẹp vừa hoành tá tràng, ka ka

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nói dóc tiếp
máy sắt các bác bắt buột phải phay rà mặt phảng Y cho chính xác, sau này còn bắt bàn nhôm, riêng máy gổ khoản này khoẻ nhất, cứ cho đà kết cấu cao lên ko sao, lắp động cơ vào test máy hạ Z xuống lắp dao 2me thẳng phang ngang, bảo đảm chuẩn X Y Z luôn, . lắp nhôm lên khỏi lăn tăn, khoẻ re

----------


## blueocean

Bác để đồng hồ so vào chỗ nào rồi nhịp nhịp cho nó nhảy 5li to thế (Hay 5 vạch?) máy em bay vào đạp luôn vào cái cây X nó còn chưa nhảy vạch nào  :Smile:  he he, PR hơi quá nhưng 5li thì to quá bác.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

để mai em nhờ ông chú gá đồng hồ chuẩn cái đã, vụ này em chưa dám chắc bác à, nhảy 5 vạch hay 5 li , khái niệm cơ khí khác bên mộc, con máy bác X bao nhiêu,bay vào đạp X ko nhúc nhích à, ghê nhỉ,sắt thép có khác, em máy gỗ bì sao nỗi, nói thì nói cho nó láo thế chứ em thừa hiểu trình mình còi mà bác,cố gắng cho verson 2 thôi, chứa 1 thì chắc chắn ko đạt rồi

----------


## nhatson

> để mai em nhờ ông chú gá đồng hồ chuẩn cái đã, vụ này em chưa dám chắc bác à, nhảy 5 vạch hay 5 li , khái niệm cơ khí khác bên mộc, con máy bác X bao nhiêu,bay vào đạp X ko nhúc nhích à, ghê nhỉ,sắt thép có khác, em máy gỗ bì sao nỗi, nói thì nói cho nó láo thế chứ em thừa hiểu trình mình còi mà bác,cố gắng cho verson 2 thôi, chứa 1 thì chắc chắn ko đạt rồi


cứ cải tiến từ từ ah. bản thứ 2 thứ 3 là khác liền ah

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cảm ơn bác khich lệ,
phiên bản thứ 2 1600x2500 bác ợ, em đang tập trung con này xem sao đã

----------


## diy1102

Cứ từ từ rồi khoai sẽ nhừ, làm rồi còn vận hành nữa mới phát sinh nhiều thứ để cải tiến cho v sau.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Cứ từ từ rồi khoai sẽ nhừ, làm rồi còn vận hành nữa mới phát sinh nhiều thứ để cải tiến cho v sau.


lúc nào cũng thế K ạ, làm máy mình hiểu mà, cái đầu là cái lỗi nhiều nhất, sao cái đầu làm cái sao ok hơn, sẽ ráng theo

----------


## cuong

Cũng thấy bác thucongmynghe này nhiệt tình quá, có điều, hiện xưởng em chỉ có máy cưa bàn trượt (loại mâm trượt bằng nhôm ấy ạh). Máy về mfc và mdf thì có máy dán chỉ tự động ạ. Máy ngành gỗ thì của việt nam chế tạo, nhưng thẩm, cuốn, tubi, cưa lọng thì làm riêng hết chứ không dùng liên hợp như của bác. Cnc thì 1200×2400 hồ cẩm đào. Ở quận 8 đất chật người đông em chỉ sắm được có thế thôi không biết đủ trình để mod cnc gỗ như bác chưa. Việc sấy gỗ hôm nọ bị bác chém dữ quá thực ra là giả đò thôi ạh vì em cũng chưa biết bác có thành công hay không nữa nên sợ gạch đá ném em. Em không chuyên về sấy gỗ nhưng đồ em làm toàn sồi châu âu (cha mẹ cho học luật nên không dám làm gỗ cấm ạ) nơi bán gỗ bảo tẩm sấy ở bên kia nên cũng không rõ, nhưng về việt nam co ngót rất lớn (so với yêu cầu chế tạo máy mà em học lỏm được ở các bác). Hi vọng máy bác đi vào hoạt động và giữ vững độ ổn định của máy về lâu về dài. Muốn thực địa xưởng em thì liên lạc ạ. (Không phải em khoe mẽ mà thấy bác tự tin quá, vì em biết thật ra diễn đàn có nhiều đại gia ẩn danh họ chưa lên tiếng vì lý do nào đấy thôi ạ, thành thật xin lỗi!)

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Cũng thấy bác thucongmynghe này nhiệt tình quá, có điều, hiện xưởng em chỉ có máy cưa bàn trượt (loại mâm trượt bằng nhôm ấy ạh). Máy về mfc và mdf thì có máy dán chỉ tự động ạ. Máy ngành gỗ thì của việt nam chế tạo, nhưng thẩm, cuốn, tubi, cưa lọng thì làm riêng hết chứ không dùng liên hợp như của bác. Cnc thì 1200×2400 hồ cẩm đào. Ở quận 8 đất chật người đông em chỉ sắm được có thế thôi không biết đủ trình để mod cnc gỗ như bác chưa. Việc sấy gỗ hôm nọ bị bác chém dữ quá thực ra là giả đò thôi ạh vì em cũng chưa biết bác có thành công hay không nữa nên sợ gạch đá ném em. Em không chuyên về sấy gỗ nhưng đồ em làm toàn sồi châu âu (cha mẹ cho học luật nên không dám làm gỗ cấm ạ) nơi bán gỗ bảo tẩm sấy ở bên kia nên cũng không rõ, nhưng về việt nam co ngót rất lớn (so với yêu cầu chế tạo máy mà em học lỏm được ở các bác). Hi vọng máy bác đi vào hoạt động và giữ vững độ ổn định của máy về lâu về dài. Muốn thực địa xưởng em thì liên lạc ạ. (Không phải em khoe mẽ mà thấy bác tự tin quá, vì em biết thật ra diễn đàn có nhiều đại gia ẩn danh họ chưa lên tiếng vì lý do nào đấy thôi ạ, thành thật xin lỗi!)


xin lỗi bạn, bạn đọc kỹ mình nói gì nhé, còn chuyện tẩm sấy thi nếu bác nói bác giả đò thôi ư,? thật buồn cười, đây là diển đàn DIY cnc , bác nói vấn đề này làm gì, 
xin nói rỏ mình ko chỉ ai, hay khoe mẻ cái xưởng mộc cùi bắp của tía em,mà em chỉ nói bác newbe nào muốn sấy gổ mình hổ trợ cho, có đòi ly cafe nào đâu, bởi vì đây khu vực dành cho sắt nhôm phá gổ thành tác phẩm nên em nói pm riêng cho em, còn bác khoe quận 8 đất chật người đông chỉ sắm chừng ấy đồ thì em chúc mừng bác, trình bác cao thâm vậy bác làm con máy gổ post lên ae xem,  còn sồi , vân sam, thông paolap.thông mỹ xanh, sọ khỉ, óc chó, ...nhiều quá em ko nhớ, em đã xài qua tính số met khối chắc lên vài trăm ngàn đấy bác, nhưng từ khi em về quê cắm câu cày ruộng nên mấy thứ đó tìm ko thấy ở cái xứ của em, cho nên em chơi tràm nhà trồng được, cái máu nghề nghiệp của em là gỗ chứ ko phải sắt nên mò lên đây thọ giáo cao thủ ẩn cư,còn vị đại gia nào chưa lên tiếng đó là quyền của họ em cũng không cần,mà tất cả ae trên này cũng thế,bởi trên đây là tinh thần tương thân tương ái tất cả cùng có lợi,ko ai lợi dụng ai,
bác nói em tự tin em cảm ơn bác, bản thân em tự tin lắm, bởi vì ko tự tin em ko dám thấy mấy chục triệu vào đống củi tràm này nhé bác...nhưng đó là cách em dò năng lực của mình thôi....còn bác muốn nói về gỗ em mời bác ghé cty em chơi nhé,,,,

----------


## thucongmynghe79

báo cáo các bác, sao khi lắp vitme 2510 vào giữa,xong đâu đó em đạp thử 1 vai X như bác blucean nói, rắc một phát nghe thốn cả ruột,,,hic,,,thể là em nó đẩy thước lá em đi đúng 2 gạch,(2li )em rút kinh nghiệm vụ X này rồi,,,em ko có đồ xo như cơ khí ( em chơi kiểu chế , lấy 2 thước lá để so le đúng số, bay đạp một phát nhưng chưa dám hết ga,...thước nhảy 2li em thất bại rồi....bằng sắt ko nhảy vạch nào hở các bác....kinh thế ta..nếu sài thanh răng hai bên có giảm được không,
máy này chắc chắn xoắn X , mai em lắp điện rồi...cứ thử phát tính sau, nếu không được tốt em giải phẩu X ngay

----------


## CKD

Sắt cũng nhảy bác ạ.. ít hay nhiều là do thiết kế & độ cứng của thanh giằng.
Nếu bác tạm chấp nhận giải pháp thì có thể cân bằng = cáp kiểu chéo X (giống bàn vẽ kỹ thuật, không biết gọi là gì) mà đã từng thấy mấy chú tây làm rồi.

----------


## CKD

Giống giống kiểu này.. mà em thấy áp dụng để cân bằng & chống xoắn trục Y của chú tây.



Em nghĩ độ chính xác đáp ứng được cho máy gỗ

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## CKD

Hoặc kiểu này

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bác đưa 2 kiểu này em hình dung không ra, hình như này chống mất vuông mà nhỉ, cái thứ 2 càng bó tay,
em dốt quá bác hướng dẩn rỏ em nhờ
đây em tác động kiểu này đây, tạm mượn ảnh vẻ vây, em ko có chộp ảnh

----------


## minhtriet

> bác đưa 2 kiểu này em hình dung không ra, hình như này chống mất vuông mà nhỉ, cái thứ 2 càng bó tay,
> em dốt quá bác hướng dẩn rỏ em nhờ
> đây em tác động kiểu này đây, tạm mượn ảnh vẻ vây, em ko có chộp ảnh


Cái hình trên 2 con trượt ray X sẽ bắt cố định vào dây thép cho nên "ép" chúng phải chuyển động cùng hướng giống nhau, chống được rơ.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

à. thôi rôii em hiểu rồi, cảm ơn hai bác nhé,như vậy em có phương hướng giải quyết rồi,ka ka, mai em lắp điện test thử xem độ rơ rung lắc nhào như thể nào, nếu nó vặn quá em mổ nó ra lên kiểu hộp cho chắc nhỉ

----------


## CKD

Đúng vậy đó bác... cái cơ cấu này em không rỏ gọi là gì, nhưng những ứng dụng đơn giản muốn chống xoắn & chuyển động đồng thời, song song đều dùng.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em thì dựa vào nó lên phương án hộp trục X càng to càng vững,khôí hộp thì làm sao vặn được, hai bên cánh bắt lock chơi hai cộng dây cáp 4m dùng tăng đưa kéo căng ép nó theo ( bởi máy gỗ buộc phải mất diện tích Y,) rút kinh nghiệm cho con sau, đội ơn mấy bác

----------


## diy1102

Xài thanh răng hoặc vitme 2 bên, khi máy khởi động motor nó cũng có khóa cứng, nên nó cũng có tác dụng chống vặn.
Còn 2ly đối với máy gỗ em thấy máy tàu cũng bị, nhưng hành trình x họ 1,8m.

----------


## diy1102

Bác kiểm tra nhảy 2li là ở 2 đầu trên của vai hay chỗ bắt block trượt ạ. Máy của anh đã dywngj rồi em nghĩ giá cố bằng cách tăng cường thanh kết nối dẫn động từ vitme ra 2 vai và gia cố lên 2 vai sẽ đỡ pá vỡ kết cấu

----------


## blueocean

Bác tác động lực thế nào đấy? Xem trên hình thì bác tác động từ trước ra sau phải không? Nếu bác chỉ giữ bằng vitme ở giữa mà tác động lực mạnh từ trước ra sau theo chiều di chuyển của thanh trượt như vậy thì kiểu gi chả xoắn. Dùng thanh răng bánh răng mà chưa bật motor để hãm thì đạp vậy cũng xoắn như thường, đó là do độ trượt của thanh trượt và độ đàn hồi của cả hệ X. Máy bác dùng vitme giữ ở giữa, tác động lực vậy xoắn 2 ly là tốt rồi. Máy em máy sắt, X dài 1m8, 2 vai hàn theo kiểu hộp khi thử chạy bằng 1 bên dộng cơ bên kia vẫn lắc rầm rầm bác ạ.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## nhatson

1 bên ko vặn thì phải nghiên cứu homag ah

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## cuong

-bác thấy chưa, bác cứ làm đi đã rồi hãy hướng dẫn người khác làm. máy bác mà tương đương với máy khung bằng sắt thì các bác trên đây đói hết à. em không có mâu thuẫn gì về lợi ích hết, em không bán máy, cũng không chế máy (có 1200-2400 rồi chế làm gì). còn việc hỗ trợ máy thì bác gọi hỏi bác vanlam gì đó có máy chạy bằng giây xích xem em có ly cà phê nào chưa. bác làm máy để gia công thường xuyên lúc đó những rung động của máy (tù chuyên nghành cơ khí em không nắm rõ) sẽ làm nứt các vết nối bàng keo, mộng của bác, chưa kể thời tiết lúc gia công về sau sẽ khác lúc bác lắp ráp, lúc đó mới có biến. sở dĩ thấy một số bác làm khung gỗ trên google là vì đó là máy gia công không thường xuyên, hoặc thoãn mãn tinh thần DIY là chính, còn máy gia công để dùng cho một đơn vị sản xuất gỗ chuyên nghiệp thì buộc phải dùng khung nhôm hoặc sắt thôi
- thật tình lúc đầu cũng mốn chúc phúc cho bác (bác coi mấy còm men đầu sẽ rõ) nhưng thấy bác nói quá sợ các người mới vào hiểu lầm bỏ khung sắt vác về khung gỗ thì toi. thôi em nói tới đây thôi không tranh luận nhiều. thật tình chúc bác thành công.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## cuong

ý kiến về gia cố trục x, có lẽ bác bắt thêm một tấm 200 vuông góc sẽ không nhích được đâu:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> -bác thấy chưa, bác cứ làm đi đã rồi hãy hướng dẫn người khác làm. máy bác mà tương đương với máy khung bằng sắt thì các bác trên đây đói hết à. em không có mâu thuẫn gì về lợi ích hết, em không bán máy, cũng không chế máy (có 1200-2400 rồi chế làm gì). còn việc hỗ trợ máy thì bác gọi hỏi bác vanlam gì đó có máy chạy bằng giây xích xem em có ly cà phê nào chưa. bác làm máy để gia công thường xuyên lúc đó những rung động của máy (tù chuyên nghành cơ khí em không nắm rõ) sẽ làm nứt các vết nối bàng keo, mộng của bác, chưa kể thời tiết lúc gia công về sau sẽ khác lúc bác lắp ráp, lúc đó mới có biến. sở dĩ thấy một số bác làm khung gỗ trên google là vì đó là máy gia công không thường xuyên, hoặc thoãn mãn tinh thần DIY là chính, còn máy gia công để dùng cho một đơn vị sản xuất gỗ chuyên nghiệp thì buộc phải dùng khung nhôm hoặc sắt thôi
> - thật tình lúc đầu cũng mốn chúc phúc cho bác (bác coi mấy còm men đầu sẽ rõ) nhưng thấy bác nói quá sợ các người mới vào hiểu lầm bỏ khung sắt vác về khung gỗ thì toi. thôi em nói tới đây thôi không tranh luận nhiều. thật tình chúc bác thành công.


thì mình mới nói bác nào thích chơi gổ thì em lo dum khoản xấy tẩm, còn ngoài ra em chưa khẳng định may gỗ tốt hơn máy sắt nhôm,chỉ là em ko dám làm sắt có nhiều nguyên nhân,
1) nơi em trình độ phay , hay máy phay lớn ko có, 
2)em chưa đủ trình lên máy sắt, máy gỗ giá rẻ có sai, hay hư dể tháo ra sửa lại, còn sắt( phải dùng máy cắt sắt hic )
3)tay nghề hàn em thuộc đẳng cấp vĩa hè nên ko dám hàn , các bác cao thủ hàn vảy cá, vảy rồng ko à,
4 ) dụng cụ cơ khí em ko có luôn, nếu tất cả ra ngoài gia công, em mua máy cho xong( tại thích diy cho nó sướng )
5) ae mình hiểu nhầm, thành thật xin lỗi nhé, như có bác nào bảo đấy,trên đây anh hùng bàn phím nhiều vô số, mọi vấn đề điều có hướng dẩn còn kết quả và hậu quả chủ thớt gánh,,,he he..cái này quá chuẩn,
riêng em hay thích phá phách chế cháo lung tung, có bác bán em con máy 1200,2400 toàn sắt hộp step 86 giá có 60tr, nhưng em vẩn ko mua,thì bác biết em khoái diy cở nào, còn máy làm cho sản xuất em đã có kế hoạch khác, ko như bác nghĩ nhé. thân chào

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> ý kiến về gia cố trục x, có lẽ bác bắt thêm một tấm 200 vuông góc sẽ không nhích được đâu:


vâng em có nghĩ thế, định đợi lắp xong điện xem nó lắc kiểu gì mới tính, tạm thời để thế, nếu ko em tháo hai vai ra lên phương án hình hộp rồi bắt X vào

----------


## nhatson

vai x, cụ táng em cây gỗ 280x280 là hét vặn, cần thiết bọ ray Y kéo dài ra 400, vách chống X lên 60mm hoạc 80mm là ngon ngay

b.r

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> vai x, cụ táng em cây gỗ 280x280 là hét vặn, cần thiết bọ ray Y kéo dài ra 400, vách chống X lên 60mm hoạc 80mm là ngon ngay
> 
> b.r


hic. cụ nói kinh thế ,280x280 khi lắp em pải cẩu à,nếu to thế vặn cái nổi gì

----------


## nhatson

chúng ta ko có công cụ mô phỏng, 28x28 chắc hết vặn, rồi chúng ta ngồi khoét lỗ cho nhẹ bớt,
còn tiết kiệm thì cụ xẽ gỗ tấm rồi làm gân bắn ốc dán keo vv và vv

mà làm C3 thì phải cỡ vậy chứ anh  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> 1 bên ko vặn thì phải nghiên cứu homag ah


nếu theo cơ cấu này em nghĩ quá tốt, có điều gỗ thì làm hai bên luôn chứ ko dám chơi kiểu này, 
sẽ khắc phục kiểu khác, để xem sao,

----------


## diy1102

Nói chung là ngoài việc gia cố ra, thì nên đẩy rộng khoảng cách 2 block trượt ra xa nhất có thể sẽ tốt.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nếu con máy sau mình sẽ làm bệ lock 400 là ok , còn trục X chơi hộp 2820 có thể ko rung xoắn, thank ae. đã hiểu,

----------


## CKD

Nói không phải muốn chùn ý bác.. nhưng bác gia cố kiểu nào thì cũng không hiệu quả tuyệt đối đâu. Có nhiều lý do về lực & khã năng chịu lục mà qua vài dòng em không biết giải thích thế nào cho dễ hiểu ạ. Chỉ tập trung vào vài vấn đề:
- Gỗ tuy cứng nhưng bù là độ co giãn (đàn hồi) lớn.
- Gỗ cứng do kết cấu & kích thước khối lượng bù đắp.. nhưng trong kiên kết lực chỉ tác động cục bộ. Xét theo khoảng này thì không thể nào như sắt được.
- Máy khung sắt kiễu router single Y thế này kiểu nào cũng có chuyển vị tương đối (xoắn) X. Ít hay nhiều là do lực tác động & kết cấu thôi. Máy em làm đòi hỏi độ chính xác cao hơn thì phải tập trung vào khu vực này, nhưng vẫn không khắc phục triệt để được.

Giải pháp tối ưu nhất theo em là: Nếu khung máy đã đủ cứng, chỉ còn bị xoắn thôi thì 1 trong 2 cách sau cho hiệu quả cao nhất:
1. Dùng cáp chằn như cách em trình bày ở trên.
2. 2 Y cho hiệu quả cả về lực lẫn chống xoắn.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Nói không phải muốn chùn ý bác.. nhưng bác gia cố kiểu nào thì cũng không hiệu quả tuyệt đối đâu. Có nhiều lý do về lực & khã năng chịu lục mà qua vài dòng em không biết giải thích thế nào cho dễ hiểu ạ. Chỉ tập trung vào vài vấn đề:
> - Gỗ tuy cứng nhưng bù là độ co giãn (đàn hồi) lớn.
> - Gỗ cứng do kết cấu & kích thước khối lượng bù đắp.. nhưng trong kiên kết lực chỉ tác động cục bộ. Xét theo khoảng này thì không thể nào như sắt được.
> - Máy khung sắt kiễu router single Y thế này kiểu nào cũng có chuyển vị tương đối (xoắn) X. Ít hay nhiều là do lực tác động & kết cấu thôi. Máy em làm đòi hỏi độ chính xác cao hơn thì phải tập trung vào khu vực này, nhưng vẫn không khắc phục triệt để được.
> 
> Giải pháp tối ưu nhất theo em là: Nếu khung máy đã đủ cứng, chỉ còn bị xoắn thôi thì 1 trong 2 cách sau cho hiệu quả cao nhất:
> 1. Dùng cáp chằn như cách em trình bày ở trên.
> 2. 2 Y cho hiệu quả cả về lực lẫn chống xoắn.


ko chùn bước em được bác ạ, em thuộc dạng ngu mà lì rồi, ke ke, cái này em làm thứ nhất tìm hiểu cnc. thứ hai giảm chi khi dự án này thuộc dạng học hỏi,thứ 3 cũng có cái để thực tế cho những em sau, thank bác, em sẽ làm theo cơ cấu bác chỉ nhưng em chơi bulong căn lực cho nó, thì chắc chắn giảm xoắn,nhưng ko tuyệt đối, cái cần đàn họ cũng theo cơ chế bulong căn để giảm cong cần đàn ,em áp dụng phương pháp này để thử, ko được em sẽ lên phương án khác, em khoái làm gổ bởi vì em sẽ làm sạch sẻ sơn PU như bác gì đấy bảo cnc thủ công mỹ nghệ, ka ka ka....chơi thôi..

----------


## ít nói

> ko chùn bước em được bác ạ, em thuộc dạng ngu mà lì rồi, ke ke, cái này em làm thứ nhất tìm hiểu cnc. thứ hai giảm chi khi dự án này thuộc dạng học hỏi,thứ 3 cũng có cái để thực tế cho những em sau, thank bác, em sẽ làm theo cơ cấu bác chỉ nhưng em chơi bulong căn lực cho nó, thì chắc chắn giảm xoắn,nhưng ko tuyệt đối, cái cần đàn họ cũng theo cơ chế bulong căn để giảm cong cần đàn ,em áp dụng phương pháp này để thử, ko được em sẽ lên phương án khác, em khoái làm gổ bởi vì em sẽ làm sạch sẻ sơn PU như bác gì đấy bảo cnc thủ công mỹ nghệ, ka ka ka....chơi thôi..


làm thủ công mỹ nghệ gỗ phải làm cnc gỗ. thổi hồn gỗ cụ làm ko được cũng là 1 cách thử sức hoặc trưng bài quảng cáo . mình nghĩ giá trị mang lại có khi lớn hơn chi phí bỏ ra.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

chính xác những gì bác nói, em mơ mộng nó đấy,đây là mục đích của em,hic,nói ra các bác cho là em gió lùa cây ngã theo, nhưng đây là ý tưởng của em bắt nguồn từ  woodgade.ca, người bạn này đã cho em bản vẽ con máy cưa lọng gỗ, em hứa làm con cnc gỗ cho nó xem, hic.. nó thì ko thích bởi nó nói quá chậm chạp, chứ trình như nó làm con máy gỗ cnc bảo đảm tuyệt vời

----------


## thucongmynghe79

phù, lôi thớt lên muốn đuối, he he may có cụ K nhắc nhở hong thôi chìm mất luôn,
tình hình em đã hoàn thiện xong , chờ trang điểm chut chut ra mắt các bác, máy em xoắn ghê quá nên ngại post lên, bác NS chém chít liền, he he...
thông số em set ra  sau các bác cho ý kiến và lời khuyên để em mò thử:
toàn bộ sài MA 860h, step 86h
X 2020 ( hix mới đo)
Y 2510 ( 
Z 1610
set xung  X 6400( 32) Y 3200 ( 16) Z 6400 ( 32 ) 
vậy em đặt thông số vận tốc gia tốc sao cho vừa phải các bác, mai em cắt thử 2d dao makita mới tiện đuôi lại, máy em xoắn X quá, chưa gá Eke nên còn run lắm, test ko tải hơi giật

----------


## diy1102

step 86h loại mấy N.m vậy bác.
Vitme X bước 20 chạy gỗ thì ngon roài. 
Step nếu loại 6N.m thì X sét vân tốc 10m, gia tốc khoảng 600 chạy không tải chắc vẫn luột ạ (he he nếu cơ khí cụ làm chạy không bị rít)

----------


## thucongmynghe79

8.2Nm cụ à, về khung cũng tạm thôi, chắc mình set chưa đúng nên máy giật, hoặc nặng, chứ không rit nặng cơ khí

----------


## blueocean

Máy gỗ không cần chính xác nhiều, e nghĩ bác set X 3200, Y 2000, Z 2000 cho nó khỏe. Vi bước càng cao lực kéo càng giảm.

----------

diy1102, thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

à , vậy set trong driver hay trong mach vậy bác, nói rỏ em cái, em còn lẩn lộn vụ này hoài

----------


## diy1102

> à , vậy set trong driver hay trong mach vậy bác, nói rỏ em cái, em còn lẩn lộn vụ này hoài


Vi bước bác sét ở Driver rồi đặt lại số xung trong Mach theo Vi bước bác sét.
Ps: Bác giảm gia tốc xuống thấp hơn xem nó có giật không?

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## anhcos

> à , vậy set trong driver hay trong mach vậy bác, nói rỏ em cái, em còn lẩn lộn vụ này hoài


Set cả 2 bên chứ bác, không thì nó không khớp nhau.

----------

diy1102, thucongmynghe79

----------


## nhatson

> Máy gỗ không cần chính xác nhiều, e nghĩ bác set X 3200, Y 2000, Z 2000 cho nó khỏe. Vi bước càng cao lực kéo càng giảm.


cụ check lại chỗ màu đỏ hộ em cái nhé
lý thuyết là microstep nếu dkhien dòng sin cho 2 phase > vector lực tổng sẽ ~ 0.7 vector lực 1 phase
nên drive microstep hay có khái niệm RMS và peak current, peak current để bù đắp 0.3 moment bị thiếu
dù có chỉnh vi bước 10 hay 100 đi nữa điều này ko thay đổi

nâng vi bước trên 10 ko có ý nghĩa về độ chính xác mỗi góc bước nữa
vì sai số góc bước thường là 5% ( mỗi bước là 1.8o > 5% ~ 0.09o) nếu bước vi bước 50 > góc mỗi bước 1.8/50= 0.036 > nhỏ hơn cả sai số góc bước



b.r

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thank , em set như thế này có ổn không

----------


## blueocean

> cụ check lại chỗ màu đỏ hộ em cái nhé
> 
> b.r


Đây cụ:
http://www.micromo.com/microstepping...-and-realities

----------


## diy1102

> cụ check lại chỗ màu đỏ hộ em cái nhé
> 
> b.r


Em cũng không hiểu cái này lắm. 
Nhưng trước kia có một số lần em sét vi bước thì: Lúc để vi bước 16 thì em sét tốc độ 6m, gia tốc 600, vitme 2010, step 57 3A với M542 thì Ok, nhưng khi để 64 thì chạy bị mất bước, giảm VT xuống 5m thì ok.
Bác nhatson giải thích giúp để ae hiểu thêm đc k ạ?

----------


## nhatson

em copy trang của cụ gởi

The consequence is that if the load torque plus the motor’s friction and detent torque is greater than the incremental torque of a microstep successive microsteps will have to be realized until the accumulated torque exceeds the load torque plus the motor’s friction and detent torque.

Simply stated, taking a microstep does not mean the motor will actually move!  And if reversing direction is desired a whopping number of microsteps may be needed before movement occurs.  That’s because the motor shaft torque must be decremented from whatever positive value it has to a negative value that will have sufficient torque to cause motion in the negative direction.



ngắn gọn là các vi bước cận biên sẽ ko đủ momet > ko chính xác mỗi vi bước>>

hoàn toàn ko có nghỉa là tăng vi bươc> giảm moment quay tổng

b.r

----------


## blueocean

Trước kia e cũng google cái này nhiều rồi, bọn Tây no nghiên cứu rồi. Ko nhớ đọc chỗ nào nhưng bọn nó khuyến cáo nên đặt vi bước 10 đến 16 với stepper motor.

----------


## nhatson

> Em cũng không hiểu cái này lắm. 
> Nhưng trước kia có một số lần em sét vi bước thì: Lúc để vi bước 16 thì em sét tốc độ 6m, gia tốc 600, vitme 2010, step 57 3A với M542 thì Ok, nhưng khi để 64 thì chạy bị mất bước, giảm VT xuống 5m thì ok.
> Bác nhatson giải thích giúp để ae hiểu thêm đc k ạ?


cụ chạy mach3 đúng ko? mach3 có 1 vấn đè tần số cao bị jitter > thời gian xung ko đều> mất bước

b.r

----------

diy1102, thucongmynghe79

----------


## diy1102

> cụ chạy mach3 đúng ko? mach3 có 1 vấn đè tần số cao bị jitter > thời gian xung ko đều> mất bước
> 
> b.r


Thanks cụ nhiều.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

quá hay, thank các bác, (_cụ chạy mach3 đúng ko? mach3 có 1 vấn đè tần số cao bị jitter > thời gian xung ko đều> mất bước)_
như vậy còn Nstudio V thì sao bác?

----------


## blueocean

Chính xác là giảm holding torque ở vị trí nhất định nhưng theo em giảm holding torque sẽ giảm lực khi chạy tốc độ cao, gây mất bước

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## nhatson

> Trước kia e cũng google cái này nhiều rồi, bọn Tây no nghiên cứu rồi. Ko nhớ đọc chỗ nào nhưng bọn nó khuyến cáo nên đặt vi bước 10 đến 16 với stepper motor.


tại sao 10 16 em có trình bày ở trên, bước nhỏ hơn sai số góc bước sẽ ko có ý nghĩa về chính xác góc bước nữa
như tài liệu của cụ có đề cập, các bước dủ nhỏ sát diểm chuyển biên moment ko còn chính xác nữa

----------


## nhatson

> Chính xác là giảm holding torque ở vị trí nhất định nhưng theo em giảm holding torque sẽ giảm lực khi chạy tốc độ cao, gây mất bước


drive tốt chạy microstep ở dưới 200rpm , trên 200rpm chuyển sang chế độ chạy haftstep
leadshine m860 là 1 ví dụ

trường hợp chạy nhanh bị mất bước, với mach3 em đã có đề cập

cụ nói chạy vi bước mất torque, vậy thí nghêệm thế này mới công bằng, chạy dưới 200rpm vi bước 10 VS chạy dưới 200rpm vi bước 50

b.r

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Chính xác là giảm holding torque ở vị trí nhất định nhưng theo em giảm holding torque sẽ giảm lực khi chạy tốc độ cao, gây mất bước


nó có phụ thuộc vào gia tốc ko bác, thường em nghe nói gia tốc cao gây mất bước hay sao ạ?

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> drive tốt chạy microstep ở dưới 200rpm , trên 200rpm chuyển sang chế độ chạy haftstep
> leadshine m860 là 1 ví dụ
> 
> b.r


cụ hướng dẩn em vụ này nhé, thank trước

----------


## blueocean

> nó có phụ thuộc vào gia tốc ko bác, thường em nghe nói gia tốc cao gây mất bước hay sao ạ?


Gia tốc là khả năng tăng tốc của motor, nếu đăt gia tốc cao quá, driver xuất xung nhanh theo gia tốc cài đặt, motor ko đáp ứng kịp gây mất bước

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> cụ hướng dẩn em vụ này nhé, thank trước


thì cụ sét vi bước ở chế độ 400 của cụ ấy.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nếu như các bác phân tích ở trên em set như này thấy ổn ko

----------


## diy1102

> nếu như các bác phân tích ở trên em set như này thấy ổn ko


hí không hiểu?
bác sét theo ý bác nhatson với trên 200rpm hay là chạy như nào?

----------


## blueocean

E thì toàn tính thế này:
Ví dụ với mạch 3 tần số cao nhất là 25kHz, 25000 xung /1s, 1.5 triệu xung/1phút
Step motor cao nhất 400rpm
400x200x(vi bước)=1.5 triệu
Vi bước=1.5 tr/(400x200)
Tất nhiên chọn nhỏ hơn tý cho chắc

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## nhatson

> hí không hiểu?
> bác sét theo ý bác nhatson với trên 200rpm hay là chạy như nào?


cụ dùng m860h rồi, ko cần quan tâm tới vấn đề này đâu, nó ko liên quan tới mach3

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

> Em cũng không hiểu cái này lắm. 
> Nhưng trước kia có một số lần em sét vi bước thì: Lúc để vi bước 16 thì em sét tốc độ 6m, gia tốc 600, vitme 2010, step 57 3A với M542 thì Ok, nhưng khi để 64 thì chạy bị mất bước, giảm VT xuống 5m thì ok.
> Bác nhatson giải thích giúp để ae hiểu thêm đc k ạ?


em mượn cái hình trên net về step pluse của mach3

độ jitter còn phụ thuộc vào từng máy tính ah
http://cnc-club.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=2270

----------

diy1102, thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

các bác cho em hỏi vấn đề mm/min, thông thường các bác set vận tốc mm/min là tình met trên phut cho cả 3 trục hay mỗi X,em thì để cả 3 trục,hiện tại đang test lần lần xem sao,

----------


## lekimhung

step/dir pulse = 0?

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ý em hỏi thông thường các bác set vận tốc, gia tốc cho 3 trục đồng đều hay mỗi trục khác nhau, vì hay thấy tính mm/min, nên em thắc mắc ở đây là vận tốc tính chung cho toàn bộ quá trình gia công sản phẩm, còn stepper em ko hỏi nữa mà,...
máy em vitme X 2020, Y 2510, Z 1610,
em set vibuoc 32(6400) trên MA 860,
đặt trong mach X 320, Y 640, Z 640...còn vận tốc X 5000, gia tốc 500,
Y 2000, gia tốc 100,
Z 2000, gia tốc 100
đã được hay sai ?mong các bác có kinh nghiệm hướng dẩn cụ thể

----------


## lekimhung

Em thắc mắt là trong cái hình tại sao bác set step pulse là 0 mừ. Còn set thông số bác set càng cao càng tốt đến khi nào chạy mất bước thì là giới hạn, mỗi trục mỗi khác à. Set vận tốc tối đa mong muốn rồi chỉnh gia tốc sau.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

à không phải rồi, hình ảnh này trên máy khác ko có máy, em minh họa thôi, nên các chân dir và pluse no ko hiện thị đuọc,thank bác, mang tiếng bậc 6 nhưng toàn hỏi thôi, hic, nhờ hỏi nhiều lên bậc, cái vụ đó em chưa đụng vào bác ạ...như vậy bác có thể hướng dẩn cụ thể không, em set ntn cho đến khi mất bước...và chỉnh gia tốc từ từ xuống

----------


## lekimhung

Cũng tuỳ máy bác ơi, máy của em thì chỉnh gia tốc thấp thiệt thấp, test vận tốc lên được khoản 4000 thì hụt bước, nên em set nó 3000 cho an toàn, rồi nâng gia tốc lên từ từ đến giới hạn thì dừng.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## blueocean

Tốc độ các trục bác set sao cho tính ra ko quá số vong quay tối đa của step. Thường thì với chạy tranh thì tốc độ X,Z đặt bằng nhau, chạy 2D thì Y,X đặt bằng nhau. Gia tốc thì bác cứ bắt đầu 200, tăng lên 300,400... đến khi nào chạy tranh mất bước thì lui lại, em thì hay làm thế. Nhưng đó là tốc độ max và G0 của máy, em thì thường set tốc độ theo file code.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## diy1102

Không rõ lắm nhưng muốn hỏi tại sao MA 860 và step 8N.m sao sét tốc độ thấp vậy ta. Với Driver, step, vitme X B20 thì ít ra cũng phải sét đc vận tốc 10m, gia tốc 500.
Ps: theo kinh nghiệm của em thì nên sét x, z cao nhất có thể, còn y sét thấp hơn vì máy rao tơ Y nó cõng cả X, Z nên sét gia tốc nó thấp hơn.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

sắp tới em có việc bận, nên cố gắng hoàn thành con máy gỗ cùi mía của em cho các bác chém,
hix, cuối cũng thì cũng đã chạy, em tiến hành bắt tay lên kế hoạch phiên bản 2, em dựng máy cho thỏa lòng và học hỏi rút tĩa kinh nghiệm của ae trên diển đàn, sau nó cũng phục vụ em trong việc làm phiên bản 2,
trình các bác, do máy yếu nên em chạy vi bước 32 ( 6400 )
set vận tốc 2000, gia tốc 200, dir 1. pluse 1. spinl 18000/min
gỗ mềm, dao 6li, file bát mã truy phong, 200x400 sâu 6mm
chưa biết mấy h mới xong, xong em up tranh lên , he he, thank toàn thể anh em CNCPRO một ngày sinh nhật an lành và phát triển
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnfY...ature=youtu.be

----------


## thucongmynghe79

tổng chi con máy này 
3 driver step 7,400k
1 nguồn AC80v 500k
1 BOB 3t          400k
bộ cpu            1500k
ván ép làm thùng 300k
vitme 2510 1,7m   2700k
bộ kiss nhôm ray trục X 6tr500
ray trục Y             1600k
vitme+ ray trục Z 1000k
nhôm măt bàn 3tr700
gỗ thân máy    2tr
spin+ BT          6500k
giải nhiệt nước, linh tinh dây nhợ 2000k
công ko tính được bởi chủ yếu làm ngoài giờ là nhiều ( trốn việc cũng có )
tổng 30 triệu xem xem, hic ( khổ máy 1400x 1500) Ht làm việc 1000x 1200,
so ra đắt rẻ với em trung quốc các bác, độ bền phần gỗ em đoán khoản 5năm ,con sau chắc hơn,còn điện ko dám phán, hic

----------

kametoco, katerman

----------


## emptyhb

Em nghĩ máy của anh nếu chỉ chạy được tốc độ khoảng 2000 thì chỉ phù hợp với quảng cáo thôi. Điêu khắc ít nhất cũng phải từ 6000 mới hiệu quả được.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

6000 vận tốc hay sau bác,
gia tốc bao nhiêu hay xem máy ko run giật tăng lên từ từ cho mất bước, sợ khi dao 3 li hoạt động gãy mũi dao

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em đã tăng lên vận tốc lên 7000, gia tốc 600, chưa thấy hiện tiện mất bước, máy cũng êm, trục Y 5000, gia tốc 400, trục Z 7000, gia tốc 800

----------


## lekimhung

Hình như gỗ hấp thụ rung động tốt, nghe máy chạy êmm ru. Xin chúc mừng bác với con cnc có khung gỗ trị giá 2tr.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cám ơn bác , ngoài tiếng dao ăn gỗ em ko nghe gì cả, up lại rỏ nét hơn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA0z...ature=youtu.be

----------

anhcos

----------


## blueocean

Máy chạy ngon mà. Ai nói gì nói chứ em bái phục. Chúc mừng bác  :Smile:

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thuhanoi

Chúc mừng bác TCMN đã hoàn thành con máy gỗ số 1 VN đạt tiêu chuẩn G1 nhá

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thôi mà, các bác ghẹo em chi, máy này em tiết kiệm nhất có thể rồi, nó vật em muốn chit,

----------


## ahdvip

Máy vậy là ngon rồi anh ơi, chạy gỗ thì sản phẩm ra không kém khối máy bằng sắt đâu, có khi còn hơn ấy chứ. Chúc mừng anh đã hoàn thành khoá vỡ lòng thành công mĩ mãn  :Wink:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

sản phẩm test máy, bát mã, 200x400 dao 3li chạy mất 9 tiếng, em set vận tốc 2000, gia tốc 300, X Z, còn y  1000, 100,
em sợ vụ gãy dao quá, nhanh tý gãy dao ngay, dao gãy thay dao em chưa có kinh nghiệm nên bị lỗi, sản phẩm gỗ cao su ghép nên bị sơ ,rút kinh nghiệm
các bác cho em hỏi chiều dài Y máy em chỉ 1,2 chạy phôi dài hơn thì làm sao ạ, nếu dời lên e rằng sẽ mất tọa độ , em chưa biết cách, mai định test thử đường dài mà chưa biết làm sao?

----------


## blueocean

Thì chịu thôi chứ sao, ai mà lại dời phôi đi bác  :Smile:  Mà bác chạy sâu bn mà nó nông thế?. À con ốc cấy nó không có 5li bác nhá, loại có mấu mới có!

----------


## thucongmynghe79

có nghe bác Vuthanh bảo chiều dài có thể vô tận mà bác, em chạy sau 4li thôi bác,mới vận hành lần đầu tiên trong đời, he he, nên chưa dạn tay lắm,còn ốc cấy ko có em có cách khác rồi, cảm ơn bác rất nhiều,
còn Home ,nhớ vị trí mất điện, gãy dao, các bác cho em biết mình phải lắp thêm cái gì,các bác tư vấn em nốt luôn thể

----------


## ahdvip

> có nghe bác Vuthanh bảo chiều dài có thể vô tận mà bác, em chạy sau 4li thôi bác,mới vận hành lần đầu tiên trong đời, he he, nên chưa dạn tay lắm,còn ốc cấy ko có em có cách khác rồi, cảm ơn bác rất nhiều,


Dài thì vô tận đó nhưng mà có làm được hay không thôi anh ơi, nói thì ai nói chẳng được.
Lúc làm chương trình thì anh tạo ra một điểm nào đó ở phía cuối hình để khi dịch lên có điểm để mình định vị. Dịch phôi thì phải chấp nhận có chút ít lệch, tuỳ người làm kỹ hay không.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em cũng hiểu vậy , mà chuyển phôi lên thì dễ set dao lên mới đau đầu, lúc đó mach hỏi sai vị trí chấp nhận hay khôi phục, hic, em phải nghiên cứu vụ này mí được

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thank các bác quan tâm, đã mò ra được cách chạy file dài trên máy ngắn Y, artcam quả là vô địch

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## lekimhung

Trăm năm khung sắt vô lò
Ngàn năm khung gỗ hoá Vàng bác ơi.

(Đang đi toilet nên rãnh diy bài thơ theo phong cách Cụ Hồ tặng bác).

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Trăm năm khung sắt vô lò
> Ngàn năm khung gỗ hoá Vàng bác ơi.
> 
> (Đang đi toilet nên rãnh diy bài thơ theo phong cách Cụ Hồ tặng bác).


định ko đăng nhập, nhưng đọc comet của chú ngứa mắt ghé vô mấy lời , mấy chữ tô đậm nghe chói và nghịch quá
thứ nhất ko biết chú có ý gì khi nói như thế, máy gỗ thì sao đâu nào, sắt trăm năm vô lò ? là ý gì 
đang đi toilet mà nói  đến Cụ Hồ thì bác hiểu mình đang nói gì ko, thứ hai chả biết chú bao nhiêu xuân mà xuất khẩu cuồng ngôn vậy,
mình làm chỉ học hỏi thôi mà chú, có gì phải bình loạn bằng thơ kinh thế,

----------

ít nói

----------


## diy1102

Nhậy cảm quá.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## lekimhung

Thôi em xin lỗi bác, em nói tằm bậy bác không thích thì em xin lỗi, tại xoá không được cái comment nên hơi hối hận. Nhưng mà em nói cái bình thường thôi à, em không có chê bác đâu, ý em nói là làm sắt thì nó cũng có tính khấu hao theo thời gian, còn gỗ thì càng lâu càng giá trị. chắc bác không hiểu ý em chứ em khen bác thật lòng. Bác xem lại em không có nói tục bao giờ, tại bác nghĩ bậy rồi nói em. Thôi em không comment trong nhà bác nữa, lần nữa thật lòng xin lỗi bác. Bye bye bác.

----------

diy1102, thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ko có gì cả, mình chẳng giận hơn chi ai, nhờ anh em mình mới làm được cái máy để học hỏi và tiến thân theo công nghệ,khen chê là chuyện tất nhiên,nhưng bác chơi nguyên câu  :Frown: Đang đi toilet nên rãnh diy bài thơ theo phong cách Cụ Hồ tặng bác).nói thật ai đọc chả nghĩ bác châm chọc nào,thôi mình cũng ngắt ngang đây vậy, sory lời thật mất lòng

----------


## lekimhung

Bác nóng tính quá, em không dám chơi với bác nữa.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Hix em thấy bác thớt hơi nhạy cảm.
Ps: sr em spam

----------


## Nam CNC

ổng đang bí , đang bị nhức cái đầu với cái máy của ông chưa xong mà các bác thơ với thẩn . Bác thủ công cứ cho chạy máy đi , đừng nghĩ ngợi thêm nhiều cho mệt, em phải làm tới cái thư 3, thứ 4 mới có thể gọi là tàm tạm mà , mỗi máy sau của em đều là nâng cấp , sửa chữa lỗi của máy trước đó , với em chẳng máy nào của em là hoàn thiện cả, vì hoàn thiện rồi biết làm cái gì tiếp theo đây ?


À đồng cảm với chú Hưng , nhiều cha thơ thẩn hay có cảm xúc dạt dào lúc Ị ...... chắc lúc nhăn mặt trong đầu hắn phọt ra nhiều thứ hahahaha , đôi lúc em cũng nảy ra ý tưởng từ hoàn cảnh đó HAHAH . XIn lỗi em spam , mà nói thiệt đó.

----------

diy1102, ducmoctx

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thân chào các bác, nay em viết bài cuối này xin đóng topic và gởi lời tri ân tới tất cả các anh em đã nhiệt tình giúp đở e trong thời gian qua để em nhập môn cnc đúng như những gì này đầu tiên đăng ký nick em đã nói.,
em cũng thành thật xin lỗi các bác nếu em có lời nói thái quá , sau khi con máy hoàn thành đúng nguyện vọng của em, tuy còn rất nhiều điều muốn hỏi , muốn học nhưng bể học mênh mông , tay nghề thì ko có nên em ẩn cư tu đạo.hẹn các bác sang năm,sẳn tiện em cũng xin ADMIN cho em xin số tài khoản in box cho em, em ủng hộ 1triệu để góp chút sức nhỏ phát triển diển đàn để những bạn mới, những tài năng mới tiếp tục vào diển đàn phát huy khả năng, đây là lời thành xin các bác đừng chém,
em sẽ vẩn theo dõi và tiếp tục học hỏi các bác hằng ngày để bổ sung kiến thức hạn hẹp của mình, cuối cùng xin kính chúc các anh em và ADMIN luôn dồi dào sức khỏe, thành công và phát triển./.
chào thân ái
Lê ngọc Nguyên 
tp Bà Rịa , 
0944295833

----------

anhcos, diy1102, Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## anhcos

Bác này chơi đồ gỗ ngon thiệt, ngay cả miếng kẹp phôi cũng bằng gỗ luôn  :Big Grin: .
Bác chỉnh lại tên cái nút dừng khẩn cấp thành E-Stop cho nó bờ rồ nhé bác.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thank bác nhắc nhở, em sơn lại rồi làm cái mặt tiền sáng sủa lên,he he

----------


## diy1102

Sao pải đóng topic bác cứ mở, cứ com sờ men tiếp đi để chia sẻ cái bác đã làm đc, cũng như những kinh nghiệm, điều chỉnh khi vận hành để anh em tiếp tục học hỏi ạ.
Ps: bác cho ae một số hình ảnh cụ thể các góc cạnh, tổng thể máy để ae tham khảo.

----------


## thuhanoi

Cứ để mà tán dóc với nhau cho vui và them kinh nghiệm chứ bác, máy bác em đặt là *G1* có nghĩa là máy gỗ nghiêm chỉnh thứ 1 Việt Nam đó

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hix, em nào dám chia sẽ , học hỏi lụm lặt thì đúng hơn, ok, em sẽ post đầy đủ từng góc cạnh, từng chi tiết  sau khi mặc áo quần cho em nó đàng hoàng ra mắt các bác,như vậy em vần còn thiếu sót quá, he he, xin lỗi các bác,

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hôm nay em mạn phép post vai hình ảnh hoàn thiện tổng thể trả lễ các bác đã hướng dẩn tận tình cho em ,những hình ảnh lúc mới bắt tay em ko có chộp nhiều nên ko có đầy đủ góc cạnh,
em sơn màu xanh luôn cho nó đở xấu trai, em đang lên kế hoạch phiên bản 2 có lẽ hoàn chỉnh hơn em này,nói thật các bác, con này em làm từ đầu tới cuối chỉ có độc nhất một cây thước vuông của thợ mộc mà thôi, ngoài ra ko có đòng hồ so hay căn chỉnh gì cả,nên em nó thuộc hàng ko có thước chuẩn,  chắc thuộc  top G0 vậy nhưng em test vuông tròn, đồng tâm, phá nền chưa có hiện tượng dao bị nghiên hay sai góc, chắc do gỗ khó phát hiện hơn thứ khác, còn em nghe nói có bác set lên 7000, hay 8000 gì đấy em hoàn toàn ko biết được, bởi trog mach set step per cao đồng nghĩa hạ thấp gia tốc, nếu tăng lên thì cũng ko được, cái này em mong các cao thủ hướng dẩn tiếp cho em rut kinh nghiệm con máy sao, vẩn bằng gỗ luôn, nhưng chắc chắn và ổn hơn,

----------

blueocean, CKD, katerman, Mr.L, Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## blueocean

Sơn sửa lên nhìn đẹp phết!

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

máy này em làm ẩu 100%, híc, chủ yếu 3 gốc tọa độ tạm chuẩn để em phay phiếc cho máy sau hành trình 1600x2600x300, các bác chờ xem nhé

----------


## blueocean

Máy nhỏ hơn sao phay được cho máy lớn hơn?

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## Nam CNC

máy ngon hay dở thì cần quan tâm làm gì , chạy ra sản phẩm rồi tính tiếp. Đâu có ai 1 bước lên trời đâu.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## anhxco

> Máy nhỏ hơn sao phay được cho máy lớn hơn?


phay chi tiêt thôi bác, đc cái nào hay cái ấy  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Máy đẹp quá mà sao bác làm cho nó going máy sắt uổng thế, sao bác không phun PU nó đẹp hơn, uỏng quá uổng quá

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

đa tạ các bác, he he, em lĩnh hội thánh ý các bác, đúng là em phay các chi tiết mặt bích hay gờ ray chẳn hạn, em khống chế chiều dài bằng vector được mà
cái máy này sơn PU ko đẹp bác ợ, con máy sau nhất định em làm kỹ càng, sơn PU bằng tay nghề hiện có của em, em sẽ post tiếp verson 2 của em nó, cái này còn lai kiss nhôm X, cái sau em ko cho lai cái gì cả, với em máy bền khoản 5 năm là mãn nguyện rồi,

----------


## thucongmynghe79

các bác cứu em với, máy em cài đặt vibước 32, em chạy test file đơn giản 300x200 chỉ có vài chi tiết 3d đơn giản, set stepdown 1.0 stepover 0.07 dao V 6li 30 độ, em đã qua hạ nên chỉ còn 3li,( làm cao nhất 3li thôi) vậy mà nó chạy mất hết 16h chưa xong, hic, máy em thằng nào chôm rồi nên chưa chộp ảnh được,
trong mach em set vận tốc X 4500, gia tốc 200, y Vt 2000, Gt 100, Z vt 2000, Gt 200.
thấy máy bác bảo cho 7m/phut em set chổ nào nhĩ, các bác giúp với

----------


## emptyhb

> các bác cứu em với, máy em cài đặt vibước 32, em chạy test file đơn giản 300x200 chỉ có vài chi tiết 3d đơn giản, set stepdown 1.0 stepover 0.07 dao V 6li 30 độ, em đã qua hạ nên chỉ còn 3li,( làm cao nhất 3li thôi) vậy mà nó chạy mất hết 16h chưa xong, hic, máy em thằng nào chôm rồi nên chưa chộp ảnh được,


Bác tạo file gia công bằng phần mềm nào? Hình của bác có max Z là bao nhiêu? với gỗ mà để stepdown = 1mm thì lâu là phải rồi bác ơi :Wink:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> các bác cứu em với, máy em cài đặt vibước 32, em chạy test file đơn giản 300x200 chỉ có vài chi tiết 3d đơn giản, set stepdown 1.0 stepover 0.07 dao V 6li 30 độ, em đã qua hạ nên chỉ còn 3li,( làm cao nhất 3li thôi) vậy mà nó chạy mất hết 16h chưa xong, hic, máy em thằng nào chôm rồi nên chưa chộp ảnh được,
> trong mach em set vận tốc X 4500, gia tốc 200, y Vt 2000, Gt 100, Z vt 2000, Gt 200.
> thấy máy bác bảo cho 7m/phut em set chổ nào nhĩ, các bác giúp với


Vấn đề là vận tốc và gia tốc của bác quá thấp. COn máy H của em tốc độ được 6000, gia tốc được 800 với Driver nhatson dòng tối đa 3A, với step sai 57 dòng 3,3A của em thì sét ở 2,8A ạ.
Ps: Còn cái file cụ để stepover 0.07 thì quá mịn nhỉ? chưa chắc máy đã đạt đc độ chuẩn này đâu cụ, cụ để >0.1 đê.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nhưng máy em set lên 6000 đâu có được đâu bác, báo 4600 là max rồi,max _Z chỉ có 3li
em tạo file trên art cam bác ạ

----------


## diy1102

> nhưng máy em set lên 6000 đâu có được đâu bác, báo 4600 là max rồi,max _Z chỉ có 3li


Cụ xem lại cái đặt tần số xuất xung ở trong mach3 ý, xem máy cụ hỗ trợ được xung cao nhất boa nhiêu Hz  (chỗ có 25, 30, 45,..Hz gì gì đó) thì cụ đặt cao lên hoặc nếu không được cụ chạy vi bước nhỏ thôi 16 hoặc 8.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

vâng, có vài lần máy báo xuất xung quá ngưởng gì đấy, hay win lỗi nữa ko biết, để chụp màn hình cho các bác phán bệnh

----------


## emptyhb

Max Z của bác chỉ có 3mm, thì khi xuất dao trong artcam bác chọn stepdown là 3mm luôn. Tiếp đến là stepover, bác cứ để 0.2 là cũng nét rồi, bác có thể để 0.1 thì càng nét. Còn về tăng vận tốc trong mach3 thì em không rành.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em đã tìm ra nguyên nhân, đúng như bác nói , phần do em set mm/min, em chọn lại m/min là ok. over để 0.2 em sợ gảy dao quá bác, dao V các bác cắt sâu nhất bao nhiêu trên gỗ cứng cứng,

----------


## thucongmynghe79

sau cùng theo em nghĩ nếu set vận tốc gia tôc trên mach chưa đủ, phải vào artcam chỉnh đường chạy dao nữa thì mới được ,em đang tets thử 2d hạ nền sâu 50mm dao 8li , sepdown 5li một phát, 7m/phút. bước dịch 30%, máy la làng quá xá, dao chạy thấy đứt ruột quá bác ợ

----------


## diy1102

Khung không cứng vững ăn mỏng thôi ạ, k dễ gãy dao lắm.

----------


## blueocean

> sau cùng theo em nghĩ nếu set vận tốc gia tôc trên mach chưa đủ, phải vào artcam chỉnh đường chạy dao nữa thì mới được ,em đang tets thử 2d hạ nền sâu 50mm dao 8li , sepdown 5li một phát, 7m/phút. bước dịch 30%, máy la làng quá xá, dao chạy thấy đứt ruột quá bác ợ


La làng như thế này không bác:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

con máy này sao nó la khiếp thế bác, cái này là spinl nó la chứ đâu phải do dao ăn sâu đâu, máy em cở 50% thui mà chụi hok nỗi rồi

----------


## lkcnc

Bác đã trở lại và cho em xem cái video nào bác

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## blueocean

> con máy này sao nó la khiếp thế bác, cái này là spinl nó la chứ đâu phải do dao ăn sâu đâu, máy em cở 50% thui mà chụi hok nỗi rồi


Nó ăn gỗ mới kêu éc éc thế chứ spin chay ko êm ru bác ạ. E chạy mũi V 6, 30 độ, 0.4; step over 0.15, tốc độ max 10m/min, chạy V4 thì em hơn  :Smile:

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

spinl của bác 1,5kw à, chạy khiếp nhảy, khung máy phải cứng lắm nên mới chạy 10m/min, máy em phá thô 3li 7m/min dao 8li over 0.20 z đâm xuống gạt ngang spinl đuối ăn ko nỗi đau hết cả ruột, hic, cày một đoạn 100mm, hư phôi, hixx.sao em cũng 1,5kw mà có vẽ nó yếu quá, chạy max 400hz luôn bác ợ,

----------


## blueocean

Cái của mình 2.2kw chứ ko phải 1.5k. Bác phá thô dao gì? Mình hay phá dao 6ly 2 me, step down 4mm, step over 100%, chay khoảng 4m/min thôi.

----------


## Diy1979

hôm nay chứng kiến máy của bác thucongmynghe phá thô cày như cày ruộng, ha ha, z đâm xuống sau khi hết ramping chạy ào 7m/min spinl chịu hok nỗi,ha ha bập bập gãy luôn con dao 85k mới mua, phá thô ổng để 7m/min. stepdown 3mm, over 30% trời ơi , máy nào chịu nỗi, máy gỗ nữa chứ, ha ha, em cạch vụ cnc này rồi

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## Nam CNC

------máy của bác blueocean chạy dao côn  , max 10m/min là thông số cao nhất thôi chứ thực tế Z nhấp nhô , đảo chiều cộng với gia tốc thì vận tốc trung bình tầm 3m/1min là đỉnh cao rồi ạ , chưa nói tới mũi dao 0.4mm thì việc max 10m/min thì việc mũi dao quét không không hết phôi nữa thì tranh nó sẽ lông không. Thực tế thì tranh láng đẹp thì suy ra chạy tốc độ trung bình tầm 3m/min là phù hợp.

------ Trong khi đó bác thucongmynghe , chạy 2D thì việc khai báo tốc độ 6m/min , có những đoạn thẳng vẫn tốc lên đủ, máy khung gỗ , spindl 1.5kw ( không hiểu tại sao 1.5kw lại gá được dao 8 với ER11 ) thì với dao 8 , ăn sâu 6mm  máy bác không rung như máy cày , chạy tốt là bác mừng đi bác , nhiều máy khung sắt cũng không dám chạy như bác đâu.


------ Mới viết xong 2 đoạn lại thấy comment thì buồn cười quá nên viết thêm.

Bác thucongmynghe nên tìm hiểu chế độ chạy dao trước khi chạy thực tế nhé. Chạy sâu như thế và ăn gỗ nên xài dao 1 me thẳng, tính toán mỗi me dao ăn vào phôi 1 lượng phù hợp vật liệu trên 1 vòng quay rồi từ đó suy ra được tốc độ ăn dao , còn khung gỗ yếu thì nên ăn mỏng lại. Spindle phải thực sự khoẻ thì mới chơi được , chứ em 1.5kw TQ ăn kiểu đó nó mất moment giảm tốc độ liền và gãy dao là tất yếu.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## Diy1979

em có thấy dao 8li đàng hoàng mà, dao cốt 6li 2me mà 2 me này nhô ra đo là 8li, trên lưỡi dao có thông số mm mới ghê chứ, dao đẹp lắm, gảy tiếc ghê, ổng khai báo trong artcam 7m/min, stepover 2,5 tức hơn 30% lưỡi dao, stepdown 3mm, có tich ramping đẩy một phát đầu ăn cũng thấy nhẹ nhàng, sau ổng stop vào mach3 set gia tốc X lên 600, Y lên 400 thoát ra retart một phát bập bập liền vậy mà con máy êm ru mới ghê, bái phục

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## Nam CNC

à cốt 6mm , me 8mm thì phù hợp , vì ER11 chỉ gá đến 7mm tối đa.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ông kia nha, lên nói xấu tui sao ông, máy cùi bắp nhức cả đầu mà bái với phục, tui gà mờ chít mù,mo riết bệnh lên bệnh xuống, nợ nầng chồng chất, hic, máy với chả móc, xém bay trục Z rùi, may gỗ mềm ko thì tiêu colet spinl luôn, biến tần u luôn, hic, ông còn cười được nhỉ,

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thank các bác, em khắc cốt ghi tâm vụ này, dao ADEN me 8li bác ợ, 85k mua của đông phương bất bại, hic, gãy hết 1 cây đau cả ruột, em khai báo bước dịch cao quá mà spinl nuốt ko trôi mất moment khực khực cóc, gãy dao, em tưởng trục Z gỗ của em tét luôn òi, may quá chưa có giề,

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Cái của mình 2.2kw chứ ko phải 1.5k. Bác phá thô dao gì? Mình hay phá dao 6ly 2 me, step down 4mm, step over 100%, chay khoảng 4m/min thôi.


2,2 chạy khoẻ ghê nhỉ, chắc em lên 2,2 luôn quá, con biến tần của em chạy được 2,2 mà,bác cho hỏi con đấy bao nhiêu thóc vậy bác

----------


## blueocean

> 2,2 chạy khoẻ ghê nhỉ, chắc em lên 2,2 luôn quá, con biến tần của em chạy được 2,2 mà,bác cho hỏi con đấy bao nhiêu thóc vậy bác


Hỏi Đông Phương Bất Bại là biết bao nhiêu thóc liền, đúng như bác Nam nói chay trung bình nhấp nhô tầm 3m/min thôi, 10m/min là em set trong artcam :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bác cho em hỏi nếu máy chạy y hai thanh răng hai bên buộc phải 2 con step và 2 bộ driver, vậy cách đấu sau cho nó tịnh tiến cùng nhau vậy bác,em định nâng cấp ver 2.0 cho con này, máy em chạy vitme giữa xoắn bác ạ, runout 3li khi di chuyên Y, tiêu òi bác bác ạ

----------


## blueocean

> bác cho em hỏi nếu máy chạy y hai thanh răng hai bên buộc phải 2 con step và 2 bộ driver, vậy cách đấu sau cho nó tịnh tiến cùng nhau vậy bác,em định nâng cấp ver 2.0 cho con này, máy em chạy vitme giữa xoắn bác ạ, runout 3li khi di chuyên Y, tiêu òi bác bác ạ


2 Driver cùng 1 tín từ BOB, hoán 2 dây 1 pha A hoặc B là được, nhớ test thử bên ngoài trước khi ép vào thanh răng không nó vẹo chấu  :Smile:

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em hiểu rồi nối chung cặp dây lại có điều em kia ngược dây lại với bên này, ok em lên cái trục X lại cho nó hoành tráng mí đươc

----------


## occutit

Máy các bác chạy khiếp quá. Máy em để phá thô 15m/phút. Dùng dao 6, 1 pass đâm sâu 5mm, step over chỉ dám để 1.3mm, dùng dao endmill.  Tốc độ chạy phẳng có lúc đạt 15met, khi 3 trục hoạt động đồng thời mà pha thô thì trung bình từ 6-8 met 1 phút. Phôi gỗ ra dạng tưa tưa chứ không mịn. Còn khắc tinh thì em chỉ dám set 12m/min thôi. Tốc độ khắc trung bình tầm 3k->8k đối với chi tiết lồi lõm. Em dùng spindle 800w để phá thô chứ có con 2.2kw thì gắn dao 12.7 vào phá cho lẹ.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cu bé tí , khoe máy ha ? shock dữ ta.

----------


## occutit

Lâu lắm rồi em mới dám vào lại forums =)) đang ở trại cai nghiện.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## emptyhb

Em sắp nghiện giống bác occutit rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

Thông số chạy phá thô cái thớt nghiến ở nhà ạ:
 - Dao 6mm 1 me 
 - Step down: 5mm
 - Step over: 5mm
 - Feed rate: 8m/p
 - Speed: 24000rpm
 - Gỗ : Ngọc nghiến
 - Spindle : 2,2Kw

Đây là phoi của nó

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Diy1979

á đù, máy bác đục chứ phay gì, phôi kiểu đó chắc chắn là đục bằng cnc dồi .... :Cool:

----------


## cnclaivung

em sẽ chơi con máy như ông này, nhưng có lẽ hơi đẳng hơn một tý, con máy này vẽ thì đẹp nhưng khi làm xong nhin nhếch nhác quá, mất thẩm mỹ, ka ka, có  ý tưởng rồi, thanhk cụ máy gỗ nhé, hãy đợi đấy

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Hâm mộ bác quá, nhà e cũng có xưởng gỗ, chắc it bữa học hỏi làm 1 em giống bác, bác có bản vẽ phác họa cho e tham khảo với ạ

----------

